# What were your first three and last three J-knives acquired?



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

The other night I was looking over all the J-knives acquired—trying to decide which are surplus to requirements that might be headed to BST.

I began to analyze the chronology of knife purchases within the context of how my tastes in knives have evolved. My knife preferences have been defined over the last six years through a combination of how I cook, what on trend, personal aesthetic, etc.

My first three J-knives were western handled, two out of three were stainless. Of the three, the Masamoto is always in the kitchen, used quite regularly. 

Since the first three, it's been almost all carbon, all wa handles except for a honsuke, hankotsu, and two western handled sujis. 

My tastes have transitioned from the sleekness on UX10 to more rustic knives like Mazaki and Kochi. Since I sharpen my own knives, carbon is easier for me. Aesthetically, I'm not much for bling—well designed, utilitarian knives are where I'm at. Tastes are very subjective—there're a bunch of highly regarded knives that just didn't do it for me, like Gengetsu, Konosuke Fujiyama, UX10—all good knives, it's not them, it's me.

*Curious on how other KKFers' collections have developed. What major changes in taste have you experienced in going from point A to B?*


*MY FIRST THREE, 2012–2013*

*240mm Masamoto HC Gyuto, western-handle*
Source: Korin
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Chatter on ChefTalk; dialoguing with Korin staff, handling the knife.

*240mm Misono UX10 gyuto, western-handle*
Source: JCK
Influences/Why I pulled the triggerr: Chatter on ChefTalk; online research.

*240mm Gesshin Kagero gyuto, western-handle*
Source: JKI
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Dialoguing with Jon at JKI on the by phone.

=======================

*MY LAST THREE, 2018*

*220mm Mazaki gyuto, wa-handle*
Source: Clean Cut
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Loved my 245 Mazaki, wanted a smaller version.

*240mm Gesshin Heiji SS sujihiki, wa-handle*
Source: JKI
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Dialoguing with Jon at JKI on the by email; 20% off sale at JKI; already have two 270 sujis, wanted a smaller one; Labor on KKF messaged me about the 240 Heiji suji he was getting.

*135mm Wakui Petty, wa-handle*
Source: Bernal
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Dig Sanjo made knives, wanted a petty to go with my Mazaki.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

This sounds like a lot of fun!

So, overall, I am very new to this whole thing, though I have started with a bang and see no slowing in sight.
In terms of what has changed, I think there are a few things.

1. I have clearly crossed into the semi-collector. I use all of my blades, but I am home cook that normally cooks for one or two max. As such, having 25-30 high-end knives is sort of ridiculous if we're talking just about cooking needs.

2. Not wasting time on the small stuff. There is nothing wrong with some of the names I am about to drop, but again, I am not just interested in good cutters. As such, I don't have anything from Wakui or a Wat gyuto. Fabulous cutters by every single account I have heard. However, as a home cook, I have to ask, would I reach for it before the Shig Kitaeji or Kato? Probably not.

There's surely more, but I assume no one wants the story of my knife life, so on to the record.

*
MY FIRST THREE, 2017, all from Koki at JCK*

*240mm Hattori Forum Series*
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Chatter and wanting a solid, somewhat low maintenance start

*150mm Misono UX10 petty *
Influences/Why I pulled the triggerr: Also chatter and maintenance, but wanting to try the whole petty thing that seemed to be a really big deal

*270mm Misono Dragon Suji, *
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Everything I read was saying that a suji was the missing link. Went economical and for my first carbon.

=======================

I have been going a bit crazy, so I will focus on the last three that entered my house and not what is either en route or on order.

*MY LAST THREE, 2019*

*240mm Gesshin Heiji*
Source: JKI
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Heiji is just one of those names I knew I wanted to own. Figured going through Jon would improve F&F and allow me to get something that isn't as much of a carrot cracker.

*210mm Gesshin Kageikyo petty Aogami 1*
Source: JKI
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Well, I wanted to try a long petty that could double as short suji. I already own some Kagekiyo and know that F&F is pretty much the absolute best in the game. Add in the incredible steel and it was a done deal.

*235mm Comet W2 honyaki*
Source: Carbon
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Among my main goals this year is to try a lot of the non-Japanese makers. Trey is about as nice a guy as they come and I heard only good things about his product. It exceeded already very high expectations.

For fun, I am expecting three to four new knives in a relatively short amount of time. In order:

- Yoshikane 240mm Shiroagmi #2 from Carbon
- Kenji Togashi Aogami #1 honyaki, aka "The James."
- Bryan Raquin Suji, 360mm (not a typo -- monster suji).


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

egolan said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> So, overall, I am very new to this whole thing, though I have started with a bang and see no slowing in sight.
> In terms of what has changed, I think there are a few things.
> ...



Wow! Some awesome knives in 2019, just one month in. At that rate you'll have 36 knives by year's end! BTW, I saw that Comet on Carbon's instagram, what a beaut.


----------



## gman (Jan 31, 2019)

*First three (2014-2015)*

*240mm Masakage Koishi Gyuto - Aogami Super
150mm Masakage Koishi Petty - Aogami Super*
Bought these at the same time to replace Henckels chef's knife and utility knife. I thought they looked cool and my limited knowledge of steel options at the time suggested that AS had a good balance of toughness vs sharpness.
*
300m Masakage Koishi Sujihiki - Aogami Super*
Was happy with the first 2, and I must admit, I like things that match.
*
Last three (2018)*

*180mm Kurosaki Sesame Gyuto - R2*
Bought this for my wife because she was using my petty for everything, but still afraid to use a bigger gyuto. I use it from time to time and it's actually a very handy addition, and much easier to sharpen than any stainless I've used before.

*165mm Kitaoka Suminagashi Deba - Shirogami #?
240mm Kitaoka Suminagashi Yanagiba - Shirogami #?*
Bought these after getting to a point where I felt pretty confident in my sharpening abilities and was buying whole fish instead of pre-blocked. As expected for a single bevel at this price point, the grinds weren't perfect, but a few hours on the stones cleaned them up nicely. Decided on a shorter yanagiba because when i cut sushi with my 300mm suji I was able to do so without using the full length. I still like things that match. One question I have, is does anybody know for sure which steel these are? The place I bought them from lists them as white #2, but another retailer lists them as white #1. I will say they sharpen up very easily, to a ridiculous edge, so I suspect the latter.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

That isn't even all of 2019 

I've gone a bit nuts.


----------



## mikaelsan (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm a very budget oriented guy, the forementioned tanaka is the most expensive knife in my block. Im starting to find it hard to justify getting more knives for now

first three: i think all was 2017 maybe one was 2018
Tadafusa 210 nashiji
i've always been a sucker for bang for buck, and cheap but good solutions, at i think around 100 euros this felt like a no brainer at the time. I found out since then that its a little short for my taste, otherwise balanced enough, for the one stop knife it was supposed to have been.

unknown 165 Kuro ochi nakiri knife blank, white paper, iron clad.
I wanted to put some sentimental value into a knife, instead i got a knife i have learned alot with, burning in handles, thinning, removing the concavity in the bevel, also gave an idea of how knives are finished.

Tadafusa 240 nashiji suji
this is one of my first "knife crushes", that and the tojiro shippu, but i never acted on that one. i found that a slicer is not just a slicer, and i might be more into western handled knives for carving specifically. I'm still trying to adjust my style, but i find my self often reaching for another knife for carving.

Last three knives: 

Tadafusa damascus white santoku:
Im a bit of a fanboy of the tadafusas i guess, and i loved this when it became available, purchased it strictly as a "knife crush", but its nice to have something to reach for when im in the mood for something short, thin and light. I was not overly thrilled with the profile of the knife though, so i removed some steel behind the tip, and removed some of the belly so its fairly flat now, i really dont think alot of belly makes sense for a santoku, at least not with my cutting style. I love it though, nice core steel, easy to sharpen, very thin after i thinned it and nimble of course.

Tadafusa Sld nakiri:
Yes im a bit of a fan boy, but this knife was also something i stumbled upon while actually looking for a new nakiri, and one of the best options i could personally find for my needs, which was: very little distal taper, not too much change in blade height, medium heavy. I got this out of these specifications because i wanted something very specific in terms of feel and balance of the knife. And of course i wanted to see what what all the fuss about SLD was about, and needed a stainless knife i could reach for when i was in the mood

Tanaka wa VG10 damascus 210 
The 185 vg10 yo handled tanaka was one of the first knives i purchased, and likely is the best knife i had owned up to this point, but i found that the handle style did not fit me, so this was a direct replacement for it. 
why this specific model? because i liked the convex nice grind of the yo handled version and wanted something like it, i knew this was going to be a little thinner, so it would not be exactly the same, but then again i also knew it was going to be closer to 50mm which was very nice. It was a ***** to find anywhere, and if metal master had the 185 version available i would have gotten that instead. Its not really been put through the paces yet, just prepared a single meal with it so far, but i love it so far. And feel much more of an itch to reach for it then the western version, so it was a success so far.

Im guessing that knives you made yourself does not count? otherwise the two gyuto's i made recently would have been on this list as well.
Its really nice to know exactly what you want in a knife when you make one yourself, i made one s-ground 190, which i left relatively thick, non j-knives users would still consider it very thin. This is my potato knife, i do a lot of potatoes.
The other i just finished, a 200, hefty and thin asymmetrical convex, close to but not laser grind, 50mm tall, 188 grams, low tip, not too curvy, but still mostly a continues curve.

And screw punctuation. Baby's getting hungry and impatient.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 31, 2019)

First three - Mac 8” dimpled chef, Carbonext 150mm petty, Hiromoto Ginsan 270mm gyuto. Still have the petty, sold the Hiromoto on here and the Mac to a coworker.

Last three - Takamura Pro 210mm gyuto, Murata 165mm koyanagi, Mazaki 180mm petty. I have a bunch, sold a bunch, and have a long buy queue, lots still to try!


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 31, 2019)

First three were all Kobayashi ...

That's what they had at the knife store across the street from us ...

*1) Kobayashi Santoku, White with stainless cladding
*
Still have it, won't ever sell it. Was a present from wifey (I am sure she has regretted that decision multiple times over). Got it rehandle by Tony Laseur. Did a killer job like he did with every rehandle and the customs I got from him...

*2) Kobayashi Petty*

Nothing special ... still have it though

*3) Kobayashi 180ish Gyuto, low layer "Damascus"*

Gave it to my cousin. It was the extension of my entry drug and I had no clue ...

The whole madness really kicked into full gear when I moved to the US ... and then some when I became a father a year later ...


Last three

*3) Kamon 250 S-Grind* with Blue/Greenish Maple Burl handle and Mokume Ferrule/end cap. Up and coming Austrian maker, maybe my favorite maker right now.

*2) Dalman Carbon Petty *

Sold mine last year, regretted it almost instantly and was able to chase one down to re-buy it. I don't think I'll ever sell a Dalman again. Will buy more though ...

*1) Raquin 205ish Gyuto*

Got it of BST here recently. Wanted to try another Raquin. Have a third one coming soon. Only one will stay. Probably not this one ...


EDIT: Ooops, I didn't realize it said J KNIVES ... ok ... my bad ... haven't bought J knives in a while ...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

mikaelsan said:


> I'm a very budget oriented guy, the forementioned tanaka is the most expensive knife in my block. Im starting to find it hard to justify getting more knives for now
> 
> first three: i think all was 2017 maybe one was 2018
> Tadafusa 210 nashiji
> ...



I wouldn't jump to label your knives as a budget kit—they're at a higher price point that most people spend on knives, some pro cooks I know use knives in the $70–$150 range. I feel that much J-knives are luxury items. At the end of day they're tools. It's like a car—can it get you to your destination without breaking down?

I cherish my Heiji suji and Shig yanagiba, have put them to good use—but in a pinch, my Wustof, Mac or Mercer are more than capable of slicing up a big chunk of ahi into a respectable platter of sashimi.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 31, 2019)

First 3 (2018):
Anryu B2 240 gyuto
Anryu B2 150 petty
Konosuke SS 270 Suji

Last 3 (2018/2019):
JNS Mazaki 270 gyuto (one of my favorites)
Daovua 240 leaf spring gyuto (really cheap but interesting)
Shigehiro 270 gyuto (on the way)

I very quickly turned to all carbon, but if I look back for trends my knives are definitely getting bigger and heavier.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> First 3 (2018):
> Anryu B2 240 gyuto
> Anryu B2 150 petty
> Konosuke SS 270 Suji
> ...



Carbon just feels right to me. I've looks at Daovua many times, not because I want it, but mainly because it's so dang cheap—it's like when the meat market has chicken drumsticks selling for 69 cents a pound, gotta grab five dollars worth!


----------



## childermass (Jan 31, 2019)

I will just leave the cheap lefty set from Watanabe out of this, these would have been my first five but I consider them to be more of an interest buy than something really meaningful.

So first three, all Watanabe all together 2014:
165 Standard Kurouchi Nakiri 
240 pro Sujihiki
180 pro Kaibou (this one was sold this month and returned to me because the buyer was intimidated by its size and weight [emoji4])

Last three December 2018 until today:
180 Wakui Gyuto (sold to daddy yo yo and immediately replaced by...)
210 Tesshu forged by Wakui Gyuto 
150 Watanabe custom hammer finished kurouchi Kaisaki (purchased today, will receive it in about a month I guess)

I haven’t bought knives over a long time but after getting on this forum last year things have gone wild again [emoji23].


----------



## Nemo (Jan 31, 2019)

I think that my collection revolves around exploring the performance differences between different grinds and steels/ HTs.

My first 3 (2016):
Akifusa 210 (SRS15). My only 210. Now a 207, unfortunately. On the upside, I still have all of my fingers [emoji41].
Ryusen Blazen 240 (SG2). Beautifully finished and balanced knife.
Yoshikane Tsuchime SKD 240 (thicker vesion). A great workhorse.

My last 3 (2018):
Kippington laser 240 (1095 IIRC). Wickedest taper of all.
Wakui Tsuchime 240 (shiroko2). Thicker grind, which is different to what I was expecting. Still trying to decide whether it is a great workhorse.
Sukenari 270 k-tip (YXR7). Wanted to try this steel. Mainly gets used as a slicer. Gets treated pretty rough and hasn't chipped. Given its toughness, I was worried it would be difficult to deburr, but it wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## Xenif (Jan 31, 2019)

This sounds fun!
Early 2018
First three:
1) Hiromoto Gin-3 270: ended up a tad big for my small kitchen. I keep it around and I use it to break down bigger fish, tough melons, and the undead. Great story though, was looking to get a Kono petty from BST, was mins late, but he offered me this knife at crazy low price. Which pulled me into KKF and here I am today.
2) Tanaka Gin-3 Petty: great little knife, used daily for all the small things, anything under 10 cuts. Recommended to me by KKF
3)Tanaka 240 KU: my first real carbon knife. Used mostly for testing stones since I know it the best. Also recommend by KKF.

Last three:
Late 2018
1) Hinoura W#1 Nakiri: steel is sublime, grind and shape is love/hate for me, but I seem to enjoy it more each time I use it, werid eh? Love the purple heart/Mahogany handle.
2) Mazaki W2 KU Nakiri: because I can't afford a Kato ... 
3)Yu Kurosaki AS mini Chuka: I miss using my CCK #4 a lot, but wanted way better cutting performance, so in comes this knife

Technically I also bought a Foster Bros cleaver from Dave, but it's not a jknife and I don't have it yet so it doesn't count [emoji6]


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 31, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Carbon just feels right to me. I've looks at Daovua many times, not because I want it, but mainly because it's so dang cheap—it's like when the meat market has chicken drumsticks selling for 69 cents a pound, gotta grab five dollars worth!



The Daovua is surprisingly good. It sharpens up really easily and is super thin. It’s a little rough of course but by no means uncomfortable to use. But yeah, price is the main reason to look at those. I just wanted to try something a little different


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

Xenif said:


> This sounds fun!
> Early 2018
> First three:
> 1) Hiromoto Gin-3 270: ended up a tad big for my small kitchen. I keep it around and I use it to break down bigger fish, tough melons, and the undead. Great story though, was looking to get a Kono petty from BST, was mins late, but he offered me this knife at crazy low price. Which pulled me into KKF and here I am today.
> ...




That Hinoura from JCK? I have been looking at the W #1 he carries.


----------



## bprescot (Jan 31, 2019)

Okay, so we need to define J-knives.

*First three mainstream J-knives 2008 (wedding registry)*

Shun 8" Chef
Shun 7" Santoku
Shun Baby Nakiri

Before these, not only did I not know about knives I didn't know how to cook. My cooking involved trying to pan fry everything and make it tasty by adding Knorr seasoning. Chicken Breasts were raw in the middle. Onions were things that made you cry and were to be avoided. Vegetables all tasted better raw, so why would I cook them? And besides, recipes were horrible. I never had the right ingredients and they were all terribly fussy and they never turned out right... 

I still have these knives, because, for me, they were the turning point. They were the nicest things I ever owned and, to my eye back then, gorgeous. So I strove to be worthy of them. My first meal I tried to cook with them I jokingly made Bell Peppers and Beef for my wife (Cowboy Bebop shoutout!). It turned out pretty good, and goodness... i didn't even use a recipe. "Wait a second," I said. "You can just use your brain and taste buds to make stuff based upon what you think is PROBABLY the way to do something?!?!" So I stopped looking for recipe books and started looking for cooking books. 

These knives were the thing that most changed my culinary outlook. I wanted to be in the kitchen with them, so it forced me to get good in the kitchen. In that sense they were the best knives I ever owned.


*First three KnifeNut Knives 2009*

Hiromoto AS Santoku
Kanemasa E-Series 240 gyuto (I still love the profile of this knife, so much so that it's still in rotation sporting a handle by Dave in curly mango).
Shigeki Tanaka Damascus 240 gyuto in vg10 (oooooohhh DAMASCUS..... and HEY it's the same steel as the Shuns, so it's GOT go be good!)

I knew nothing. Ppl recommended them. I bought them. I was blown away. They were actually better than Shuns! But then they dulled... so I had to learn to get them sharp. Wait, there are better ways to sharpen than an Arkansas stone?


*Last Three All 2019*

Gengetsu 240mm Gyuto - Wanted to try one for forever. Saw one on BST and I have poor impulse control.
Tosa-ichi 240mm Gyuto- Trying to find a replacement for a Sakai Yusuke Extra Thin White 2 I picked up way back in the day. Gonna see how these are. Blueway has had some great bargains in the past. Let's try it.
Ginga 240mm gyuto (extra thin) - Trying to find a replacement for a Sakai Yusuke Extra Thin White 2 I picked up way back in the day. Gonna see how these are. Blueway has had some great bargains in the past. Let's try it.

2019 is, for me, re-examining the laser market. I hadn't bought a new knife or kept up with offerings since about 2012 so a lot has changed. Gonna be doing a lot of catch and release of things so you'll be seeing a bunch of these for sale on the boards pretty soon. Not the Gengetsu. I like that one too much. 


Asking how taste has changed since these purchases though is asking for a synopsis of 10 years of using and abusing cutlery. I prefer carbon now, I prefer lasers except when I don't, I prefer a flat profile, I prefer a chinese cleaver a LOT more often than I used to. I prefer things with a story. I now believe that a knife comes from a factory, a blade comes from a smith and while I like both I only treasure one. I know how much I don't know but no longer feel the need to learn it.


----------



## Xenif (Jan 31, 2019)

egolan said:


> That Hinoura from JCK? I have been looking at the W #1 he carries.


Yeah


----------



## wind88 (Jan 31, 2019)

2015
1st: Konosuke HD2 240 gyuto after research and talking with folks at Tosho
2nd: Ashi Ginga Petty 120 because I want a paring to complete the set
3rd: Konosuke HD2 180 petty thinking I need something inbetween

2018-2019
Last: Maz 240 off BST to find out what the hype is all about
2nd last: Konosuke swedish suji 270 off BST because I want a suji and price was really good
3rd last: Toyama 150 petty off BST because I want a mini gyuto and price was really good


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 31, 2019)

Hmm, this takes me back. 

First three (all departed) :
-Masakage Koshi 240 gyuto
-Kono Fujiyama 210 gyuto 
-Nameless cheap nakiri

Most recent:
Raquin gyuto (#3, though one is now gone)
A few nameless single bevels
Catcheside gyuto (#3)


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

Geez, they're some really cool knives in peoples' kits—of those mentioned, two that've been on my bucket list are Comet and Benjamin Kamon. 

Personally I feel that there are certain knives that everyone should own—even if they sell them on—if only because they are often referenced, and classics to me. My list of must experience would include: Watanabe, Masamoto KS, a Konosuke Laser, etc. All fairly accessible.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Geez, they're some really cool knives in peoples' kits—of those mentioned, two that've been on my bucket list are Comet and Benjamin Kamon.
> 
> Personally I feel that there are certain knives that everyone should own—even if they sell them on—if only because they are often referenced, and classics to me. My list of must experience would include: Watanabe, Masamoto KS, a Konosuke Laser, etc. All fairly accessible.



I only have the one Comet. . . but. . . GOD DAMN. Will post photos from my phone in a sec.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

Comet 235 W2 honyaki. 
Big time babe.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Hmm, this takes me back.
> 
> First three (all departed) :
> -Masakage Koshi 240 gyuto
> ...



Hell of a start with a Koishi and Fuji!


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 31, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> First 3 (2018):
> Anryu B2 240 gyuto
> Anryu B2 150 petty
> Konosuke SS 270 Suji
> ...



Ok, I’m going to revise my last 3. The Daovua is Vietnamese so doesn’t qualify as a j-knife. Should’ve read the rules!

Last 3:
Hitohira Tanaka-Kyuzo 240 gyuto
JNS Mazaki 270 gyuto
Shigehiro 270 gyuto


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> Ok, I’m going to revise my last 3. The Daovua is Vietnamese so doesn’t qualify as a j-knife. Should’ve read the rules!
> 
> Last 3:
> Hitohira Tanaka-Kyuzo 240 gyuto
> ...



That Shigehiro looks gorgeous! If I didn't already have two knives from Ikeda, I would grab that up in a hot second. Have only heard incredible things.


----------



## bprescot (Jan 31, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> My list of must experience would include: Watanabe, Masamoto KS, a Konosuke Laser, etc. All fairly accessible.



Once I'm fully unpacked (in the middle of renovation right now), to the extent that I have some that you just want to try out, I'm happy to send them over for you to get a feel for 'em. But when you inevitably make one of your killer looking meals with one of em, we get pics and the recipe!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> Ok, I’m going to revise my last 3. The Daovua is Vietnamese so doesn’t qualify as a j-knife. Should’ve read the rules!
> 
> Last 3:
> Hitohira Tanaka-Kyuzo 240 gyuto
> ...



Daovua is as much a J-knife as Comet, Shi Han, Carter, Dalman, Tsourkan, et al. It's a Vietnamese made J-knife, hence the knife shapes that are gyuto, santoku, nakiri, etc.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 31, 2019)

egolan said:


> That Shigehiro looks gorgeous! If I didn't already have two knives from Ikeda, I would grab that up in a hot second. Have only heard incredible things.



Yeah I’m really looking forward to that one getting here. I haven’t tried anything by Ikeda yet.



DitmasPork said:


> Daovua is as much a J-knife as Comet, Shi Han, Carter, Dalman, Tsourkan, et al. It's a Vietnamese made J-knife, hence the knife shapes that are gyuto, santoku, nakiri, etc.



Fair enough!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2019)

My first 3:
*Tojiro DP 240mm* 
Loved it. It was a very nice transitional knife from the Globals I used up until this point.
*Fujiwara 240mm*
Thought it was just okay. Good for the price.
*Mac Pro 270mm*
This knife completely overshadowed the tojiro and Fujiwara. Blade felt thinner, moved through food with relative ease unlike anything I’ve used up until this point(2010). I loved the reach of 270mm gyuto and I only used 27mm gyutos for the next 3 years. Still my fave western handle of all time.
My most recent 3 purchases
*Wakui hairline 240mm suji*
My favorite budget knife along w Kaeru. Plenty of thinness, does everything I could possibly ask a thin knife to do.
*Kippington 250mm laser *
Still quite new but I love love love sharpening it! Feels so smooth on the stones and takes a wicked edge, makes me rethink wanting jhonyakis altogether honestly. It’s quite thin 25-30mm above the edge but still has plenty of weight and thickness from handle area to the spine. Plus weighs Atleast 180grams so it doesn’t feel wimpy. Incredible pine handle...I didn’t even realize pine handles were a thing.
*Yoshikane SLD 240mm western*
(See the konosuke YS thread)
I’ve already spammed the forum enough about this knife.

Parting thoughts: I’m increasingly becoming more interested in stainless and western handles not unlike how I was when I initially got into jknives. The difference is now I have a larger budget.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 31, 2019)

First (in 2010):
270 PM Tojiro Gyuto
240 DT ITK Gyuto
250 Fowler Gyuto

Last 3:
240 Rader Gyuto
240 Kippington Gyuto - work pony
240 Toyama Gyuto (sold my dammy and went with a regular)


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> My first 3:
> *Tojiro DP 240mm*
> Loved it. It was a very nice transitional knife from the Globals I used up until this point.
> *Fujiwara 240mm*
> ...



Western handles have been on my mind too! I was going to track down that Yoshikane, but I already have the exact knife in the wa handle.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> My first 3:
> *Tojiro DP 240mm*
> Loved it. It was a very nice transitional knife from the Globals I used up until this point.
> *Fujiwara 240mm*
> ...



Why the interest in western handles—tired of wa, or do you find them more comfortable? I've dig the look of Graydon's westerns https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh11TvvgJC0/

What do you like about pine vs magnolia or keyaki?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2019)

Kipp’s pine just looks really nice. It’s light like ho wood, soft but feels...I dunno...maybe less slippery in hand.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 31, 2019)

My first "J-knife" was Carter 5.5" santoku I bought from him personally at Pasadena Knife Expo. Murray was there talking to people, selling his knives, while finish sharpening them standing free hand holding a Japanese water stone in one hand and knife in the other without looking at what he was doing. Just chatting, looking at the person he was talking to and all along sharpening. To say I was impressed is a huge understatement. This must've been ~20 years ago. This was the most expensive kitchen knife I bought to that point paid a round sum of $90. First exposure to laminated white steel knives and WA D Ho wood handles. Also, the only kitchen knife I ever lost, it diapered during a move a few years later.
Second and third were RyuSen Damascus 90 mm and my main, large knife at the time, the mighty 150 mm fruit knife/petty, I want to say this was 2002 or around there, still have them.

Last three

1. Markin 240 San Mai gyuto with R-18(T1) core
2. Mazaki 180 petty
3. Kamon 250x57 will be the tallest knife I have, I hope it works.....


----------



## Nemo (Jan 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Kipp’s pine just looks really nice. It’s light like ho wood, soft but feels...I dunno...maybe less slippery in hand.


My Hook Grind has a handle like this and I agree that it is grippy. I think that Kip treats it with a beeswax based conditioner.


----------



## 5698k (Jan 31, 2019)

First
Masakage kiri 210 gyuto
Shigeharu 180 gyuto
Takeda paring

Last
Toyama 240 kasumi gyuto 
Toyama 240 honyaki gyuto
Teruyasu Fujiwara Ltd 150 petty


----------



## Michi (Jan 31, 2019)

gman said:


> One question I have, is does anybody know for sure which steel these are? The place I bought them from lists them as white #2, but another retailer lists them as white #1. I will say they sharpen up very easily, to a ridiculous edge, so I suspect the latter.


I have the Kitaoka 165 mm deba. I bought that one at japanny.com, who list it as white #2.

Story with the factory edge was the same for me. The edge was OK, but not great. After a l little work, I got it very, very sharp, so white #2 might be correct.

Could you even tell whether it's white #1 or #2 just by sharpening? Any other way to tell them apart that doesn't require a mass spectrometer?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 31, 2019)

5698k said:


> Toyama 240 kasumi gyuto
> Toyama 240 honyaki gyuto



How do the two Toyamas compare?


----------



## valgard (Jan 31, 2019)

First three:

*Masakage Kiri santoku* *165mm* (still have it)
First purchase, from Knifewear.

*Munetoshi 240mm gyuto*
JNS

*Hinoura River Jump Nakiri 165mm*
From local classifieds.

Last three:

Strictly Japanese:
*
Shigefusa Kitaeji Yo gyuto 240mm*
private sale off the forums. Haven't used it as it went straight for a handle and saya work.

*Shigefusa Kitaeji Wa gyuto 270mm*
private sale off the forums. Best Shig double bevel I have used so far, really good knife.

*Kato suji 250mm*
private sale off the forums.

All in January  (but I've sold 4 knives too xD). The yo shig and the suji were knives I had been hunting for a couple years and happened to come along at the same time.


----------



## refcast (Jan 31, 2019)

*First:

Zhen vg-10 180mm santoku*
I wanted a upgrade to home knife

*Yoshihiro White 2 Kurouchi 240mm gyuto*
I wanted a carbon knife. I didn't know about heat treat and other stuff yet, making things easier to work with or sharpen. Was darnnnn thick. Would not recommend. 

*Fujiwara Teruyasu Denka no Hoto 270mm*
Thought HT was where it's at, and that since I'm buying direct maybe the product is better. 


*Last:

Ashi Hamono Ginga Western Stainless 180 Nakiri*
Best home casual knife ever. Great.

*Ashi Hamono Ginga Wa-Gyuto 270 mm White 2*
Best fast use knife, should have started with this one. What I thought japanese knives would be. 

*Heiji 270mm wa-gyuto Iwasaki steel*
I'm done with gyutos and knives in general. I've found my HT, profile, and size, weight, and handle and installation. Fit and finish was nice too--the prettiest to me of the knives I've gotton so far, including watanabe honyaki. Mine is on the thinner side, somehow, didn't request it so. I just placed an order with no special comments and paid immediately.


----------



## Xenif (Jan 31, 2019)

valgard said:


> First three:
> 
> *Masakage Kiri santoku* *165mm* (still have it)
> First purchase, from Knifewear.
> ...


Wow, your THIRD knife was already a River Jump Nakiri !?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2019)

@Nemo id like to hear more about that hammer finish wakui sometime. Is it basically like the yoshi?


----------



## gman (Jan 31, 2019)

Michi said:


> I have the Kitaoka 165 mm deba. I bought that one at japanny.com, who list it as white #2.
> 
> Story with the factory edge was the same for me. The edge was OK, but not great. After a l little work, I got it very, very sharp, so white #2 might be correct.
> 
> Could you even tell whether it's white #1 or #2 just by sharpening? Any other way to tell them apart that doesn't require a mass spectrometer?



you may be right, though if any pro sharpeners can jump in that would be enlightening. i can definitely tell the difference compared to AS, but the difference between w#1 and w#2 is surely much less.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @Nemo id like to hear more about that hammer finish wakui sometime. Is it basically like the yoshi?


Still evaluating it. It think it's even thicker than the Yoshi. Similar profile. Haven't had a chance to fully compare food release yet. Will update you when I have. The white steel is silky on stones.


----------



## Ryndunk (Jan 31, 2019)

First:
270 yoshikane skd gyuto 
270 masamoto kk yanagiba
180 masamoto kk deba

Last:
240 Watanabe gyuto
300 masakage kioshi sujihiki
165 toyama honesuki


----------



## Anton (Jan 31, 2019)

valgard said:


> First three:
> 
> Strictly Japanese:
> *
> ...


 Damn, that's a haul under 30 days!


----------



## Ochazuke (Jan 31, 2019)

My first knives were actually the same knives my father trained on! They were cheap, local knives from Osaka (where my father trained). No idea who made them. Standard set for a lot of us: yanagiba, usuba, and deba combination.

My last three are:
Gesshin Uraku 270 yanagiba
Kintaro 270 stainless clad gyuto 
Watanabe pro kamagata usuba.

When I bought the last three, I was looking for a set that I wouldn’t mind getting abused in a work environment but that would still give me good performance. 

To be honest I’ve bought a couple others off BST since then, but they’ve all been gifts to others so I’m not sure I should count them...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 31, 2019)

First three:
Misono UX10 santoku
Watanabe kurouchi 180mm gyuto
Watanabe 300mm gyuto

Last three:
Heiji 270mm semistainless gyuto
Kochi 180mm nakiri
Xerxes 270mm gyuto


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 1, 2019)

*First Three - 2013*

Konosuke 240mm HD2 Gyuto
Masamoto KS 240mm Gyuto
Konosuke 300mm W2 Suji

*Last Three - 2018*

Toyama Damascus 240mm Gyuto
Marko Tsourkan 240mm 52100 Gyuto
Jikko Suminagashi B2 240mm Gyuto


----------



## valgard (Feb 1, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Wow, your THIRD knife was already a River Jump Nakiri !?


[emoji28]


----------



## valgard (Feb 1, 2019)

Anton said:


> Damn, that's a haul under 30 days!


Got quite lucky


----------



## valgard (Feb 1, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> First:
> 270 yoshikane skd gyuto
> 270 masamoto kk yanagiba
> 180 masamoto kk deba
> ...


Solid! That's one hell of a start.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Feb 1, 2019)

*First *
Aritsugu 240 western gyuto
Aritsugu 150 western petty
both carbon with stainless cladding purchased in Kyoto markets when I was in Japan on holiday 2005 ish
Shun chinese cleaver

*Latest*
Yoshikane Hakata bunka in SKD
TF Denka 210
Mazaki 240 - December 18 JNS version


----------



## McMan (Feb 1, 2019)

Fun thread. Down memory lane…

My first Japanese knife was:
*Tosagata 165mm Bunka (Blue #2)*
This was from back when Tosa knifes were KKF’s common recommendation for first (gateway?) Japanese knives. (Well, actually, this was pre-KKF so KF…) Then, there was a stretch of time where first j-knife recommendations were lasers, lasers, and more lasers (“…falls though food…”). Now, the common recommendation seems to be a midweight (Tanaka, Wakui, etc.). From thick, to thin, to middle… The pendulum swings…

Second Japanese Knife was:
*Takeda 180mm gyuto*
To put this in context, this one is oooooold—from when Takeda still made knives in Blue #1 and had only been using AS for a year or two. Impeccable grind. Cost about half of what an AS one goes for now.

Third knife was:
*Masakage Yuki 240mm*
Hiromoto and Masakage Yuki were some of the early stainless-clad options. I sold the Hiromoto (too flexy) and kept the Yuki. Probably would’ve made more sense to do the opposite. Ooops.

Three new ones…
Nothing fancy:
*Mazaki 150mm petty
Tesshu 180mm petty
Yoshi 240 iron-clad white gyuto *


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

First 3 were back in 2012

300 mm gyuto kanefuse Fujiwara carbon from jck

240 mm gyuto inazuma in Swedish stainless steel from jck

180 mm gyuto misono carbon from jck

Last 3

Mazaki 270 suji from cc

Mazaki 270 gyuto from jns

Shighefusa Kasumi yanagiba 240 from kkf


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 1, 2019)

preizzo said:


> First 3 were back in 2012
> 
> 300 mm gyuto kanefuse Fujiwara carbon from jck
> 
> ...



I bet you bought those last three in one day. Probably within one hour lol


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> I bet you bought those last three in one day. Probably within one hour lol


 Kind of...


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 1, 2019)

First three were tojiros.

First 3 better ones were:
Masamoto ks white gyuto 240mm
Toyama gyuto 240mm
Kato kikuryu gyuto 240mm

Last 3:
Suien virgin carbon cleaver @jck
Masakage yuki paring @ bst
Misono dragon gyuto 240mm and petty 150mm as bundle @ bst


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> First three were tojiros.
> 
> First 3 better ones were:
> Masamoto ks white gyuto 240mm
> ...


***


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 1, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> First three were tojiros.
> 
> First 3 better ones were:
> Masamoto ks white gyuto 240mm
> ...




How do you like the Suien? Not too much belly?


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> First three were tojiros.
> 
> First 3 better ones were:
> Masamoto ks white gyuto 240mm
> ...


I should have buy that kikuriu off from you man long ago... My [emoji882] of all the time


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 1, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> How do you like the Suien? Not too much belly?



I asked koki for one with least belly. And I like it very much.


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 1, 2019)

preizzo said:


> I should have buy that kikuriu off from you man long ago... My [emoji882] of all the time



Basically Normal kato with some wrought iron. 

I liked toyama More.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> Basically Normal kato with some wrought iron.
> 
> I liked toyama More.


Well.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> Basically Normal kato with some wrought iron.
> 
> I liked toyama More.


I wish I could see one at least..


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 1, 2019)

First
Ginga 270 suji
Kikuichi Elite Carbon 210
Shiro Kamo 150 petty

Last
Mazaki 210 Ku
TF Maboroshi 240
Toyama 240 Honyaki


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Feb 1, 2019)

The first 3 are from 2008. Of these, only two are Japanese / almost /
*Shun Classic 200mm Chef's Knife
Seki Magoroku 100mm Paring Knife* 
The third one is 100% Western: *Zwilling J.A. Henckels Twin Select Chef's Knife 200mm*
The last three are:
*Takeshi Saji SRS-13 Custom Series Petty 135mm* from 2018
*Shibata Kotetsu Petty 150mm* from 2018
*Watanabe Gyuto 240mm Professional* from 2019


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm convinced that the internet and social media is the single biggest influencer with J-knife collecting and connoisseurship! Prior to the internet—yes, I'm that old—the only knives on my radar were those I saw in kitchen supply and cooker shops. Didn't even know J-knives were a thing—Wustof, Sabs and MacPro rocked my cutting board. 

ChefTalk, KKF and J-knife vendor websites are where I've done the bulk of my research before buying.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 1, 2019)

First three:
Ginga 210 petty white #2
Tosa 210 bunka mystery steel
Zakuri 240 gyuto blue super

Last three:
Markin 250 gyuto 52100
Markin 330 sujihiki carbon damascus
Se Ecglast 300 takobiki (double bevel)


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 1, 2019)

Takobiki is in Abe-L


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 1, 2019)

Aeb- L. Damn autocorrect


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 1, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> How do you like the Suien? Not too much belly?


----------



## tongas (Feb 1, 2019)

Elapsed time between first and last 3 is quite short 

First 3
Kaeru 210 gyuto , JNS ; was one KKF members advice .
Munetoshi Ku 210 gyuto , BST, had a very good offer I couldn't resist.
Munetoshi Ku 165 BST , same same.

Last ones

Wakui 210 gyuto ,CC
Yoshimune Ku 240
Masashi Yamamoto Ku 240 Sujihiki

Due to my gf parisian Hobbit kitchen, filled as a pawnshop, I do only have a really tiny workplace.
Main knives used are petty and 210's. I hope to move quite soon back to countryside with a real cooking realm where I will be able to use longer blades.
I'm not experienced enough with Japanese knives to buy "catch and release" yet.
Still playing around my knives , and so far I enjoy them all , most important point for me.


----------



## mack (Feb 1, 2019)

First 3:

-Ashi 240 Gyuto, ebony handle with blond ferrule
- Takamura Migaki R2 210mm
- Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef Wa Petty 150mm

Last 3 J-knives:
- Konosuke HD2 300mm Sujihiki
- Ashi Petty 180mm, ebony/blond handle
- Tadatsuna ikkanshi 240mm Gyuto again with an ebony handle and blond ferrule


Mack.


----------



## never mind (Feb 1, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Last
> Mazaki 210 Ku
> TF Maboroshi 240
> Toyama 240 Honyaki



Wow, are both TFTFTF & Toyama gyuto’s? Do you like the moboroshi more or the toyama honyaki so far? Thank you!


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 1, 2019)

never mind said:


> Wow, are both TFTFTF & Toyama gyuto’s? Do you like the moboroshi more or the toyama honyaki so far? Thank you!


The Toyama is on the way so I’ve not tried it. The Maboroshi is my favorite knife in my drawer so far that’s for sure.


----------



## Wdestate (Feb 1, 2019)

First were all globals
first 3 nicer were
Takeda 240 direct
togiharu 210 from korin
Glestain 270 JCK

Last 3
210 Rader 
240 Halycon
270 yoshi sld


----------



## Elliot (Feb 1, 2019)

Wdestate said:


> First were all globals
> first 3 nicer were
> Takeda 240 direct
> togiharu 210 from korin
> ...



Solid last three!!! Trying to get a Halcyon and Rader.


----------



## valgard (Feb 1, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> Basically Normal kato with some wrought iron.



Sounds right up my alley


----------



## stringer (Feb 1, 2019)

1. Shun Classic 8" Chef 2005 Williams and Sonoma (sold on eBay 2017)
2. Misono UX10 210mm Gyuto 2008 CKT G (gave to coworker in 2015)
3. Kikuichi Performance TKC 210mm Gyuto 2010 CKT G (sold on BST 2018)
....
3. Ashi Ginga W2 270mm Sujihiki 2017 Blueway (still own it)
2. Ashi Ginga Swedish 210mm Petty 2018 Carbon Knife Co (still own it)
1. Watanabe Pro 270mm Gyuto 2018 Carbon Knife Co (still own it)

Next up: making my first knife from scratch. I got some 1095 waiting in my workshop.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 2, 2019)

I am enjoying reading this thread very much. thinking backwards in my case, here are my answers:
*MY FIRST THREE, 2012–2013*

* JCK Inazuma Wa Gyuto 210mm (Damascus stainless steel)*
Source: JCK
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Chatter on ChefTalk (I remember someone named boar-d-laze...)
Status: I still own it (have it on my vacation/visiting knife roll)

*Murray Carter 5.2 sun Kuro-uchi Nakiri, White Steel core laminated with Gokunan-tetsu 159 mm, Ironwood/Cocobolo handle*
Source: Carter Cutlery
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: online research, came across Carter posting it and fell in love with it.
Status: I still own it and use it regularly as part of my frequently used kit. I love it even more now that I know how to sharpen it (which I did not know how at the time when I bought it)

*Gesshin Kagero Yo-Gyuto Powdered Steel 240 mm*
Source: JKI
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: I wanted to learn how to sharpen my knives and came across Jon at JCK. I bought my first stone, a Gesshin 1000 and took a class with him on sharpening. I was so impressed by him that I asked him for advice on a knife with very good edge retention and he suggested the Kagero.
Status: I still own it and use it regularly as part of my frequently used kit (it is one of my favorites). I love it

=======================

*MY LAST THREE, 2018-2019*

*Tilman Leder custom Wa Nakiri in Niolox Damascus steel 190 mm, ironwood handle, black horn ferrule and nickel silver spacer*
Source: Tilman Leder
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: I had been introduced to Tilman's work some time ago by Chinacats from this forum and absolutely treasure his work (I already had a custom gyuto and a petty from him) and I love my Carter nakiri but it is on the smallish side I wanted to have a nakiri by him and had heard that Tilman had been playing with Niolox Damascus steel so I asked him to do a nakiri for me.
Status: it is beautiful, expansive, thin, solid, a great cutter, easy to sharpen, hold the edge long and has Tilman's perfect F&F. Not leaving my home anytime soon

*Güde Bread Knife 320 mm*
Source: Lehman's
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: I have been lusting after it since the time I stumbled upon ChefTalk and then read a review in ZKnives (which by the way I am a huge fan of and has taught me immensely). then last year Lehman came with an enormous discount that I found about thanks to this forum and could not resist it. 
Status: I have been baking artisan bread on a regular basis for a while and the Gude is an absolutely fantastic monster that I love to use. 

*Bob Kramer Meiji 8" (Zwilling)*
Source: SLT
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Been curious about Kramer knives for a while but could not get over the peculiar profile and handle. SLT had an incredible offer in Berkeley on the last one they had a couple of weeks ago and I went to try it along with the carbon. I liked the Meiji better.
Status: It has taken me a while to like it (is growing on me slowly) and it is one of the worse edges OOTB I have seen so far but it feels surprisingly well in the hand and enjoying the height is new to me.


=======================
I would add something to the thread, I would include three knives that I disliked after purchasing them. There are several in this category with different degrees, however, this three come to mind right away

*THREE WITH WHICH I ERRED, *

*Kikuichi V10 Gold Steel in 240 mm Yo Gyuto *
Source: Local knife vendor
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: At that time I had very little idea of knives in general and Japanese in particular and I was attracted to the idea of hundreds of years of tradition for Kikuichi and I wanted to experiment with a 240 mm gyuto. 
Status: I never really liked its balance and feel and could not get an edge that I was happy with (most likely my lack of knowledge and skills) so I finally sold it. It was the first knife I sold. 
*
Takumi Ikeda Damascus clad Aogami super steel Gyuto 255 mm *
Source: CKTG
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: I followed the recommendation from CKTG that it was a Masamoto clone with better steel, a beautiful Damascus finish and nicer handle. 
Status: I bought it discounted as a second when I received it and it did look pretty, however, I found that it had many problems: fairly bent blade, edge was uneven, handle was twisted, and then when the handle came undone while I was using it I finally sent it back for a refund from CKTG which I eventually used to get a konosuke (see below). 

*Konosuke HH Stainless Gyuto 210m*
Source: CKTG
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: I had read often about the wonders of lasers and konosuke seemed to have a good following and wanted to try one mono-steel laser. 
Status: I remember having an immediate dislike as soon as I got it out of the box; underwhelmed in feel, too light in my hand. Could not get over it and have not felt that with any other knife before or after. I put it back in its box and gave it away to a foodie friend as a birthday present (it became a favorite in that household) .


----------



## Supraunleaded (Feb 2, 2019)

My first three:

1. Shun classic VG10 6" Chef's from WS. This was my first foray into fancy cutlery. Prior to that I was using hand me down knives whose purpose and craftsmanship were unknown to me. I was stunned that knives could be nicer than what I was using. I still enjoy using this knife for small tasks. I know about the reputation Shun has in many circles, but as a home cook it hasn't let me down.

2. Shun classic VG10 6" Santoku from WS. Well one fancy knife deserved another right? This is purely because it went on sale and I thought my Shun deserved a sibling. I tried to rotate the santoku in my meal prep, and it handled well, but eventually I found myself gravitating towards the chef's knife over time. I don't regret the purchase, but it mostly stays in the drawer now.

3. Victorinox 10" Chef's from Amazon (I know, not a Jknife, but it was when I had realized I had a thing for good cutlery). Stepping up from a 6" knife to a 10" took a bit of adjustment. Even my wife asked why I bought such a large knife. Then she started using it and realized "ohhhh, that's why". It's one of her favorite knives because it was so versatile. It's her particular favorite because she can slice through whole watermelon cleanly lol. It's been a trusty companion for the last 6 years and has sharpened up beautifully.

My last three:

1. Masamoto KS 240 gyuto from Blueway. Finally get to try the knife people seem to both love and hate at the same time. I can't have an opinion of the knife unless I try it first right? Upon first inspection, I can see why the profile is popular enough to spawn KS clones. It's long and sleek, not unlike sports car proportions (is that even a thing?)

2. Shigefusa 210 kitaeji gyuto from private sale. This knife is probably the best looking knife I have right now. Damn Zweber12's gallery! Learning about Shigefusa's history was enough to make me want one. Still trying to figure out how to rotate this knife into meal prep.

3. Konosuke FM 240 blue 2 from BST. The price was too good to pass up. Kanji drama be damned, this thing rocks...chops! (sorry...had to ) Awesome blue patina after I diced chicken breasts for chicken noodle soup. This may become my go to for the foreseeable future.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2019)

@Casaluz id love to see that tilman Damascus nakiri.


----------



## Michi (Feb 2, 2019)

Sergey Yakunin said:


> The first 3 are from 2008. Of these, only two are Japanese / almost /
> *Shun Classic 200mm Chef's Knife
> Seki Magoroku 100mm Paring Knife*
> The third one is 100% Western: *Zwilling J.A. Henckels Twin Select Chef's Knife 200mm*
> ...


This is proof that Shuns are an entry level drug


----------



## never mind (Feb 2, 2019)

labor of love said:


> see that tilman Damascus nakiri



+ me too!


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 2, 2019)

How about this one


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 2, 2019)

A couple more


----------



## khashy (Feb 2, 2019)

First three

* Richardson Sheffield chef’s knife
* Kai Wasabi yanagiba
* Jamie oliver utility

Last three

* Vardagen
* Förslag
* Vörda
All from Sweden


----------



## cheflife15 (Feb 2, 2019)

1st 3
Mcusta 210 from jb Prince
Tojiro dp 210 from korin
Togaharu 210 from korin

Last 3
Comet gyuto 240
Kono fuji 240 white 1 
Doi 240


----------



## Barashka (Feb 2, 2019)

*Things I've noticed over this journey:*
- Turns out I like 'em tall, flat and the thinner the better ... 
- I'm a bit of a sucker for presentation ...

*FIRST (2016-2017)
Yoshihiro NSW vg10 210mm Gyuto*
From: Amazon
Why: Appeared to be a fine first purchase, when knowing little to nothing about jknives. Sold later, but still think it was a fine knife.

*Hamonoya-san 105mm ko-Deba blue 2*
From: Seki Hamono
Why: Was driving through Seki, can't _not_ get a knife of some kind, picked smallest cool looking one .. turns out it's a very useful small knife, still serves me faithfully today.

*Honmamon "Kaji crafstmanmade" Funayuki 165 white 1*
From: Amazon
Why: I wanted to see more of carbon knives, but without breaking the bank, cheapest j-knife I've ever owned ($36). Honestly, still serves me great today next to some much more expensive knives.

*LAST (last 3 months)
Dalman 220 *
From: Forums
Why: Because Dalman (I like lasers, this is my long-ish laser endgame, I only wish to get my hands on 240+ now)

*Daovua Leaf Spring Gyuto 240m*
From: CKTG
Why: It looks cool, something different to try/play with, very reasonable price, good performance at this price.

*Shibata Kotetsu Bunka *
From: De Meesterslijpers
Why: I like lasers, this is my small-ish laser endgame.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 3, 2019)

First:
1. Hattori FH 210 gyuto Western (sold it, handle too small), JCK
2. Hattori KD 210 gyuto Western, Japan
3. Konosuke HD 270 gyuto Western (sold it, too long, too laserish)

Last:
1. Wakui Hairline 180 gyuto, BST
2. Watanabe Pro 180 gyuto, BST
3a. Carter Muteki 215 gyuto (strictly no J-knife), Carter
3b. Ryusen Blazen 240 gyuto Western, hamono.nl / messenslijpen.nl


----------



## Michi (Feb 3, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Last:
> 1. Wakui Hairline 180 gyuto, BST
> 2. Watanabe Pro 180 gyuto, BST
> 3a. Carter Muteki 215 gyuto (strictly no J-knife), Carter
> 3b. Ryusen Blazen 240 gyuto, hamono.nl / messenslijpen.nl


Boo, that's four, not three!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 3, 2019)

Michi said:


> Boo, that's four, not three!


I know, but I had difficulties with the term “J-knife”... Sorry!


----------



## Michi (Feb 3, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> I know, but I had difficulties with the term “J-knife”... Sorry!


You shall stand excused. Just for once, one time only!


----------



## ivnj (Feb 3, 2019)

First 3:
1) Sakai Takayuki VG10 180 Santokou
2) Kobayahi Raicho Noren Nakiri
3) Konosuke HD2 240 Gyuto

Last 3:
1) Shigefusa Kasumi 210 Gyuto
2) Konosuke Sanjo YS 240 Gyuto
3) Konosuke Fujiyama 240 Gyuto in Blue 1 - Frost Finish


----------



## Bodine (Feb 3, 2019)

First 3
Shun 240 Gyuto
Shun Santoku for the wife
Shun parer

Last 3
Kochi 240 carbon, will never sell this gem.
X
X
For the last 2 years or so, I have been reading this forum and procrastinating.
One day I may buy a couple more, for now I am good.
Thanks to all that make this place interesting.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 3, 2019)

>



would you mind posting a link or pic of the tilman gyuto on the bottom?


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 3, 2019)

2010 240 misono dragon
2012 240 ktip konosuke hd
2012 Murray Carter petty eBay buy that led me here. 

2018 240 Tanaka b1 240 Gyuto
2019 240 corian western hd Gyuto 
2019 240 the.9nine wrought iron b2 Gyuto


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

Hei, I have three J-knives now so they are both my first three as well as my last three:

Kai Shun Kaji Gyuto 210mm (KDM0006)
Mac Yanagiba 290mm (FKW-10)
Mac Nakiri 160mm (JU-65)

I actually bought the two Macs primarily for my wife's use and she already used them to make a huge sushi feast for us this past weekend.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Feb 3, 2019)

My first three japanese knives were:

1- *Yoshikane hammered SKD santoku (165 mm)* bought locally, around 2013 from the only store specialized in japanese knives at the time for way too much money without being able to know who had made the knife. But since it was my first time trying a japanese knife, I was way impressed and thought the price was legit. I still enjoy the knife even though I mostly use gyutos (I had bought the santoku mostly because of my budget and because I didn't know of other places where I could buy a quality gyuto for the same price.) I just screwed the finish on this one but that's another story.

2- *Kurosaki Shizuku R2 gyuto (240 mm)* bought locally as well (last year) but from another source and after double checking prices. I thought the R2 would be a good idea for edge retention since I wasn't sharpening but I ended up buying stones not long after the knife. Really good cutter and beautiful knife. I think Kurosaki's work is often underestimated.

3- *Mazaki W2 kasumi gyuto (240 mm) *bought from JNS at the end of 2018. Since I had started sharpening, I thought it would be nice to sharpen a full carbon knife. It is indeed! I love the weight and feel of this knife and it's easy to get it really sharp. I chipped the tinyest bit of the tip but that's also another story...

My last three japanese knives:

See above


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 4, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Last:
> 1. Wakui Hairline 180 gyuto, BST
> 2. Watanabe Pro 180 gyuto, BST
> 3a. Carter Muteki 215 gyuto (strictly no J-knife), Carter
> 3b. Ryusen Blazen 240 gyuto Western, hamono.nl / messenslijpen.nl


Let me add one thing: it happens rarely that a knife really impresses me after having tried so many. I have been interested in the Blazen since the beginning of my journey in 2012. For some reasons I have never bought one, although I had almost bought one several times... Anyway, I have been eyeing a Blazen again since late last year and finally pulled the trigger. First of all, the buying experience with Elwin from hamono.nl/messenslijpen.nl was a pleasure. Shipping was very fast, packaging perfect - and then I tried the knife. Now I understand why there was such a craze about this knife and why it has been around for such a long time. Again, it rarely happens that a knife impresses me so much... The Blazen did. It is a keeper for me!


----------



## CatalogOfSteak (Feb 5, 2019)

First 3 I think in 2015
Kikuichi molybdenum 240 Gyuto
Wanted a J-knife but didn’t want to order one online. My local store had a limited selection and this one felt right for me.

Akifusa PM 210 Gyuto 
Wanted a smaller line type knife with harder steel

JCK Carbonext 150 Petty
Wanted a petty and to try something that wasn’t stainless

Last 3
Gesshin Ginga stainless 210 Petty
Gesshin Uraku white #2 180 Usuba
Syousin Gin-Sakura K-Tip 240 Gyuto


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 5, 2019)

Seems like a lot of those who've posted—including myself—start with western handled stainless knives, then move on to wa handled carbons. Then again @labor of love seems to be rediscovering westerns.


----------



## Arve Grinden (Feb 5, 2019)

First three:
Masakage shimo nakiri 170mm
Masakage koishi bunka 170mm
Masakage yuki sujihiki 270mm

Last three:
Hinoura river jump petty 150mm
Shigefusa kitaeji santoku 165mm
Shigefusa kitaeji «gyutohiki» 260mm


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Feb 5, 2019)

First Three:

(2012) *120mm Tojiro ITK petty*- like so many, came upon CKTG and ChefTalk forum before other vendors and this forum. Sort of a nasty little knife- crappy handle, kurouchi comes off if you look at it funny, kept popping carbides off of the tip. Reactive as can be. Still, it got plenty sharp.

(2012) *150mm Fujiwara FKM*- This one didn't speak to me. I didn't love the steel or the handle, and the height seemed a little low to me for board work.

(2012) *Suien VC cleaver*- VERY nice steel, and overall a well-made knife. I didn't like the handle and the balance of the thing, though... with a small handle and heavy blade, it always felt like is was just about to slip out of my hand. Also, the newer versions of these cleavers have a profile that is way too curvy for me.

Middle Four (since I've only every purchased 10 Japanese knifes, I figure I'll include them all):

(2013) *225mm Ashi Hamono cleaver* (custom for someone else)- Ah, wonderful. I like everything about this knife. Getting really nit-picky, I'd have maybe a slightly flatter profile, but that's it. Gets very sharp, very easily, and seems to hold it for a good while, too. I think Ashi got the white #2 heat treatment just right on this one.

(2013) *150mm Tanaka Blue #2 petty*- Nice shape and grind. A bit more reactive than I like. Replaced with VG-10 version in 2015.

(2014) *240mm Zakuri blue super gyuto*- Definitely a monster of a knife. Liked the steel quite a bit. Large handle, long blade, and workhorse thickness made it a bit cumbersome for me. Thought I'd try a nicer gyuto than the crappy Richmond Artifect I'd had. It IS nicer, but still didn't sell me on gyutos.

(2015) *240mm Ashi Hamono “Ginga” gyuto* in Swedish stainless- This one was a looker, for sure, at least to my tastes. Very nicely finished. Profile not flat enough for me. I still found myself always grabbing my Ashi cleaver instead. Sold the gyuto locally.

Most Recent Three:

(2016) *170mm Tojiro DP Santoku*- I was sort of hoping that my wife and I would both like this knife. It didn't work out that way. Don't like the handle, don't like the profile, overall... just _no_. Bad juju for me. Just sold it today.

(2016) *Seki Ryu SR510 cleaver*- Cheapo $18 (at the time) veggie cleaver. As near as I can figure, made of 420J2 steel, which is totally bottom-of-the-barrel steel. Nice flat profile. I thinned it a lot when I got it. The Chinese-style oak handle is slippery, so I wrapped it in rubber. I use it a lot for small stuff with the small board.I have an unreasonable affection for this humble knife.

(2017) *150mm Tanaka Petty *in VG-10- This replaced the blue #2 version I had before. No surprises, nice grind, nice profile. I like this steel as much as I did the blue #2- neither one really does it for me like the Ashi white #2 does, but still, a very useful knife. This is what my wife uses most of the time.

Ten J-knives knives in seven years- I guess I'm not much of a flipper!

What I've found out:

-I like cleavers... I don't seem to miss the point on a gyuto much, especially since I'm a vegetarian.

-Rounded profiles don't do it for me.

-I like simple carbon steels.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 5, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Seems like a lot of those who've posted—including myself—start with western handled stainless knives, then move on to wa handled carbons. Then again @labor of love seems to be rediscovering westerns.



Just a bit of musing: I could easily do everything I need at work and at home with my first two, maybe the Hiromoto and maybe not even, and a beater or cleaver — but only with also the techniques and knowledge of thinning, sharpening, profiles, grinds, etc. I’ve gained from the other few dozen!


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 6, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Just a bit of musing: I could easily do everything I need at work and at home with my first two, maybe the Hiromoto and maybe not even, and a beater or cleaver — but only with also the techniques and knowledge of thinning, sharpening, profiles, grinds, etc. I’ve gained from the other few dozen!



I think 90% of my knives were acquired because of 'want' and not 'need.' I could've stopped after my first J-knife buys. My 240 Masamoto HC and 150 Mac Pro petty did the job well.


----------



## changy915 (Feb 7, 2019)

First 3
1) Suien Cleaver
2) Sakai yusuke 210 regular
3) Masakage Mizu Petty 120

Newest 3
1) Takeda Nas Small
2) Shigehiro Usuba
3) Gesshin Hide Antique Style


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 7, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Seems like a lot of those who've posted—including myself—start with western handled stainless knives, then move on to wa handled carbons. Then again @labor of love seems to be rediscovering westerns.



It seems like if one mostly uses pinch grip then the shape of handle becomes largely irrelevant in a sense that it mostly provides a counter balance for the blade. The goal seems to then be to have a handle that is noticed as little as possible. Western handles are on average larger and heavier and because they are not actually being used as handles per say they interfere more than they help. Also, intricate and anatomically advanced western handles are a waste if one is not actually holding the knife by the handle. Then again I have a TX gyuto with a western handle which is very good in a pinch grip, but it is not due to it being western.

labor is just bored, he already tried every knife with WA handle in existence, so he doesn't really have a choice, has to go western at this point.


----------



## phongn (Feb 7, 2019)

First three: 
1. Tojiro DP 21cm gyuto
2. Tojiro DP 12cm petty
3. Mac Superior 10.5" bread knife

Latest three:
1. Gesshin Heiji 24cm gyuto
2. Watanabe Pro 18cm nakiri
3. Misono UX10 27cm sujihiki


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 7, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Intricate and anatomically advanced western handles are a waste if one is not actually holding the knife by the handle..



I'm gonna disagree slightly here, the grip on a western knife can sometimes be used differently than a wa-handle. You're essentially right about the forward pinch grip, but there are times when you want to do work with the tip of the knife, where the handle allows you to (for example) get more reach or change the wrist articulation quite significantly. 

But in general a wa-knife is a differnt animal and really bette at slicing/drawing and flat-cutting, and other techniques that only really glance the cutting board with light pressure. The western chef really excells in rocking, leveraged cuts, draw-cuts (tip down) with more pressure, and splitting chickens etc where there tends to me more kinetic energy against the board or more leveralge there, and the handles sometimes are gripped differently in ways that make sense (at the back for maximum lever arm, etc).

Sort of playing devils advocate because its better to use the tool the way the tool works, than the way the handle on the tool works 

But there are some other shapes like petty knife or hon/garasuki where westen handles and this pointing/tip issue are more important than gyuto.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 8, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> I'm gonna disagree slightly here, the grip on a western knife can sometimes be used differently than a wa-handle. You're essentially right about the forward pinch grip, but there are times when you want to do work with the tip of the knife, where the handle allows you to (for example) get more reach or change the wrist articulation quite significantly.
> 
> But in general a wa-knife is a differnt animal and really bette at slicing/drawing and flat-cutting, and other techniques that only really glance the cutting board with light pressure. The western chef really excells in rocking, leveraged cuts, draw-cuts (tip down) with more pressure, and splitting chickens etc where there tends to me more kinetic energy against the board or more leveralge there, and the handles sometimes are gripped differently in ways that make sense (at the back for maximum lever arm, etc).
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree, there are times and techniques where ergonomic Western handles rule. I was just commenting on DitmasPork's observation that members of this forum tended to start with Western handles and transitioned to WA. Since most here are into Japanese style knives and majority are into gyutos they tend to use pinch grip or similar and cutting techniques that go along with such knives and grips most of the time.


----------



## playero (Feb 8, 2019)

First 3 Kramer seiji. Last 3 Saji masahiro Takeda


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 8, 2019)

egolan said:


> Comet 235 W2 honyaki.
> Big time babe.


DUDE!!![emoji7]


----------



## Ivang (Feb 8, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Seems like a lot of those who've posted—including myself—start with western handled stainless knives, then move on to wa handled carbons. Then again @labor of love seems to be rediscovering westerns.




Most entry level knives are western handled, then, as you upgrade, there are many more options available if you open up to wa handles, and the western counterparts are usually more expensive. Most of the guys going back to westerns are going for high end knives, with great handles and excellent balance.


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 8, 2019)

I actually have a preference for western handles too whenever they are provided. I realized that “fall through food” feeling is more easily produced when the knife isn’t as blade heavy and more balanced. The kind of weight, ebony, ironwood, etc... adds cannot compare to a proper full-tang knife.


----------



## Anteater (Feb 9, 2019)

My "first three" was actually a set and my "most recent three" are only actually two so far.

*"First Three"
*
Set of Shuna Soras (Chef, Bread, Paring)

Honestly, it wasn't a bad introduction to J knives, imo. I bought the set on impulse, which is a rare occurrence for me, after seeing Alton Brown shill them in a video. I think I was down to the last 200 USD in my bank account at the time and went "**** it, let's spend the last of my money on something nice that I can at least enjoy." They aren't great knives by any stretch of the imagination, and were probably overpriced for what they are, but I've had trouble finding any catastrophic flaws in them. They're all, at least along the edge, VG10, but they sharpen up really readily and hold an edge for a lot longer than I had hoped. The only big knock on the knives is the plastic handles.

*"Most Recent Three (Two)"
*
Yoshikane (presumed Migaki) 210 mm gyuto, stainless clad W#2

I got this one from Panda here on the forum. This thing has been great. From my limited experience it seems to me to be a very good all around-er sort of knife. It's middling in just about everything that I can tell - length, beefiness, food release, in a way that makes it maybe not perfect for any one individual task, but that allows it to have far above satisfactory performance in basically anything you throw at it. It's easy as all hell to sharpen, and I'm sure my affection for it will only increase as my sharpening skills start to come along more. Also, the handle seems to me to be of exceptional quality. It has a pleasing but not cumbersome weight to it, and a sort of smooth compression to the wood like an old chair that's been heavily used. I'm not sure if that's from it being used already when I got it or if that's just how Yoshikane handles are, but it's really nice.

Masakage Koishi 150mm petty, stainless clad AS

This was from Knifewear and it's absolutely wicked. It's no laser by any stretch of the imagination, but it's incredibly thin behind the edge, and the taper to the tip is wild. It's not the best thing in the world for push cutting, as it's not really tall enough for your hand to not be in the way, but pull cutting with the first 1/3 of the blade feels like the food isn't even there. It's also small enough that I can use it as a sort of large paring knife so long as I'm careful around the choil. I haven't had it long enough to comment on edge retention or give a super in depth analysis but so far I'm really enjoying using it. The handle feels maybe cheaper than the Yoshikane's but I'm not sure. It may just not have the heft as it's a much smaller knife, or it may just be the wood still feels a little bit raw because it hasn't been handled so much.


----------



## CTKC (Feb 9, 2019)

First three:


Konesuke honyaki blue #2 210 mm gyuto
Carter HG 150 petty
DOI Blue #2 270 mm yanagiba

Last three:

Shigefusa 240 mm Usuba
Ikeda mizu honyaki 300 mm yanagiba
Shigefusa 180 mm deba

The first three have all been given to friends, and the last three (along with a Hinoura tall parer and heavy Chinese cleaver) do most everything in our kitchen, though I wish the usuba was 210 mm or even 180 mm- 240 is just too much knife for me.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 17, 2019)

1st three: Misono Swedish honesuki, Ghesshin Uraku 270 yanagiba Itinomon SS 210 gyuto
last three: Masamoto Tsukiji 180 petty, Mazaki 220 gytuo, Evan Antzenberger 240 honyaki gytuo 
special mention: Jean-José Tritz differentially hardened 450 parang *evil laughter


----------



## Vils (Feb 17, 2019)

My first j-knives was 4. My brother bought me a santoku, deba, nakiri and petty in Japan. The first knives I really bought myself was a Hattori fh tjugo and petty and a Hiromoto AS guyoto.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 31, 2019)

First 3(first was this summer)

1. Sakai Yusuke swedish stainless 240 gyuto, in use now and then, my only laser I own.
2. Tanaka ginsan nashiji 150 petty, not much use recently, the lenght is in between..I like my Yu Kurosaki 120 r2 petty in hand use more and Mazaki 180 petty more versatile.
3. Tanaka ginsan nashiji 240 gyuto, I still have it but my cutting style has become more towards pushcutting since I've moved from germany style chef knives and it hasn't get much use.

Latest 3

1. Wakui V2 KU iron clad 240 gyuto. I just got it and used it for one meal prep. A little light for my taste and maybe I have a light touch or something and it feels that it won't cut as efortless as I would like, but that is just first feelings.

2. Catcheside forged geometry 260*52 gyuto. On the way...

3. Dalman western honyaki 240 gyuto with charred oak handle. My first western handle gyuto. I couldnt resist when I had a change of getting Robins gyuto. On the way...


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

IsoJ said:


> First 3
> 
> 1. Sakai Yusuke swedish stainless 240 gyuto, in use now and then, my only laser I own.
> 2. Tanaka ginsan nashiji 150 petty, not much use recently, the lenght is in between..I like my Yu Kurosaki 120 r2 petty in hand use more and Mazaki 180 petty more versatile.
> ...


Just discovered Catchside myself. I don’t know what took me so long. Great stuff.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 31, 2019)

That is great to hear. What knife do you have from Catcheside?

I did put an order from the website earlier but got this one from the Instagram release. Funny thing, I joined Instagram soon after KKF .


----------



## K813zra (Oct 31, 2019)

First

Masakage Yuki 210
Gesshin Ginga 210
Fujiwara FKH 180

Latest

Konosuke HD2 240
Masamoto KS 240
Tanaka VG-10 Nashiji Yo 210

Don't know how I missed this thread before but glad for the bump, I enjoy reading this sort of thing.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

IsoJ said:


> That is great to hear. What knife do you have from Catcheside?
> 
> I did put an order from the website earlier but got this one from the Instagram release. Funny thing, I joined Instagram soon after KKF .


I have a 240-250mm from his current batch on order. Right now I’m just testing a gyuto that’s on loan. Love the grind, tip shape and food release.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I have a 240-250mm from his current batch on order. Right now I’m just testing a gyuto that’s on loan. Love the grind, tip shape and food release.



Nice. I am too looking for how the food release is.


----------



## McMan (Oct 31, 2019)

Catcheside food release is nuts. He forges in a hollow, much like an S-grind but forged in not ground, and puts a nice convex below that. Best of both worlds.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 31, 2019)

McMan said:


> Catcheside food release is nuts. He forges in a hollow, much like an S-grind but forged in not ground, and puts a nice convex below that. Best of both worlds.



Tell me no more .


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 31, 2019)

First two back in 2004:
1) Mac Pro petty 150 mm or so
2) Global GF-33 210
Then it took a long time before I bought anything else, so number three is much more recent:
3) Masamoto Gyuto 270

Latest ones:
1) Munetoshi 210 Gyuto
2) Misono Swedish Steel Gyuto 270
3) Mazaki ’bullnose’ Gyuto 250


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 31, 2019)

First 3, back in June:

1) Ikazuchi 135mm petty
2) 240mm semi-stainless Gengetsu
3) 180mm Wat nakiri

Last 3:
1) 210mm Morihei Hisamoto
2) 210mm Mazaki
3) 240mm iron clad Wat gyuto
4)


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 31, 2019)

First 3:
Japanese chef knives AS gyuto and petty, both with Damascus cladding and rosewood octagonal wa
JKI Hide yani 270

last 3:
Shihan 210 gyuto 52100
NiHei 210 gyuto
Morhei misiomoto 210 gyuto


----------



## LucasFur (Oct 31, 2019)

First. 
1. Masakage Yuki Bunka 
2. kikuichi Warikomi Damascus 240mm Gyuto 
3. Sukenari zdp-189 240mm gyuto 

Last. (all 240mm Gyutos) 
1. Kagekiyo white 1 
2. Kagekiyo VG10 
3. Syusin Sakura Ginsan 
4. ................ Looking to get something from hitohira .......


----------



## Dendrobatez (Oct 31, 2019)

This started 11-12 years ago now
1. Tanaka 240mm vg10 from ebay
2. Take a 165mm nakiri
3. Konosuke fujiyama white #2

My last 3 japanese knives have been
1. Shibata kotetsu AS 210mm
2. 255m Watanabe 
3. Fujiwara maboroshi 240mm 

My last 3 knives haven't been japanese though
190mm k tip in W2 from @knife science
240mm TC Blade - O1
270mm Greg cimms suji - NitroV


----------



## KO88 (Oct 31, 2019)

It started with Tanganryu dama VG10 knives which I got as a gift
1. Tanganryu Hocho Santoku
2. Tanganryu Hocho Petty
3. After that I added some germen F.Dick knives ("gokujo", Chinese cleaver) but 3rd ***. was Takeda cleaver at 2018

Last 3 were actually 5 in order 
All toyamas Usuba, Yanagiba, Hankotsu, Mikumono and damie gyuto 240 (they not home yet  )


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

Pretty much moving away from Jknives myself. Not entirely, but everything lately thats caught my attention has been from elsewhere.


----------



## fewlio (Oct 31, 2019)

First three: traditional japanese style handled Tosa Japan made 7" blue #2 nakiri, traditional handle japanese made aogami super steel 6" petty, and then a cheat because I bought a shun 5 piece knife block with modern japanese handle materials (all exclusive VGMax steel blade cores!!) with a Classic 8" chef's knife, 6" utility/petty, and 3.5" paring knife. I'm only keeping the paring knife and hone that came with it.

And then my last three were somewhat western? style handled Enso HD (vg10 core) 8" chef's, a traditional japanese handled Kurosaki (aogami super) Fujin ' 8.3" gyuoto, and a modern japanese style micarta handled Miyabi (sg2 core) 5.25" prep knife. 

And I have to say this: all the full tang with endcap knives (enzo, shun and miyabi) have better feel and balance due to the handles and weight imo. Not speaking at all to the knives' blades, just the handles.


----------



## dsk (Oct 31, 2019)

First 3 late dec/early jan:
- Mac pro santoku
- Gesshin Uraku 240 gyuto
- Ryusen bontenunryu 150 petty

Most recent:
- Mazaki JNS high tip profile 240mm gyuto
- Martell 240mm gyuto (half counts)
- Munetoshi 165mm petty
- Tanaka Blue #2 nashiji 240mm


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 31, 2019)

I just realised that if Dalman and Catcheside dont count as "traditional j-knives" then:

Yu Kurosaki Raijin 240 gyuto 
Mazaki 240 ku gyuto


----------



## Dendrobatez (Oct 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Pretty much moving away from Jknives myself. Not entirely, but everything lately thats caught my attention has been from elsewhere.



Similar situation for me, my collection is now about half J-knives and half "other"


----------



## dafox (Oct 31, 2019)

Just prior to discovering KKF and CKTG forums purchased a shun classic but returned it before using it, seemed too expensive and fancy.

First 3 in 2017:
Tojiro 210 gyuto
Fujiwara Kanefusa FKH 210 gyuto
Konosuke HD2 240 gyuto

Last 3, 2 on the way:
Suisin Inox Honyaki 
270 suji and 240 gyuto
Gengetsu semistainless 240 gyuto


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

dafox said:


> Just prior to discovering KKF and CKTG forums purchased a shun classic but returned it before using it, seemed too expensive and fancy.
> 
> First 3 in 2017:
> Tojiro 210 gyuto
> ...


whats your fave so far?


----------



## dafox (Oct 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> whats your fave so far?



That's a hard one to answer 

My most used knives are a set of FKM'S, good performance, no need to baby them.

My fave use to be a Wakui 210 migaki stainless clad W#2 but I think it's being dethroned by a Gengetsu 210 stainless clad semistainless.

I dont use it that much, but another favorite if mine is a Kikuichi TKC 210 gyuto that @stringer thinned, kind of a Goldilocks knife for me-just right.

For stir frys, cant beat a CCK 1303.

Favorite laser, SIH.

How about you? I think you've used just about every knife in the universe!


----------



## ian (Oct 31, 2019)

Are all y’all being truthful about your first knives? Here are mine.

First 3, back in 2007 or so:

1) Shun 
2) Shun
3) Shun

Last 3 knives that I’ve bought and actually kept:

1) Mizuno KS 240ish gyuto
2) Catcheside Nakiri
3) Mazaki 180 petty

(Last 3 knives I’ve bought: Mizuno KS, Marko 240 S-grind, Akebono 240. First 3 real J-knives I bought: Uraku 150 petty, Gesshin Ginga 210, Kochi KU 240)


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

I’ve used 8-10 really really nice gyuto’s since I purchased my shigehiro 270mm and nothing can dethrone it. It’s so perfect for me.
Tad is probably my fave laser. I dunno. Wakui hairline is right there too though. SIH gives me about the same nice cuts wakui hairline does.
We don’t talk about CCK as much as we used to. Great knife.
Anyway, sorry to derail the topic.


----------



## Michi (Oct 31, 2019)

The very first one I bought (a little over a year ago) was a Kan Core 8" gyuto on a Kickstarter campaign. That one doesn't really count though because I returned it unused. (The damascus on the knife didn't look anything like what was shown in the promotional video.)

The first "real" three knives were:

Kanetsune KC-401 270 mm yanagiba, white #2
Shun Hiro 8” gyuto, SG2
Miyabi Birchwood 3.5” paring knife, SG2
These are still getting regular use.

The three I bought most recently are:

Takeshi Saji 165 mm nakiri, Aogami #2, rainbow damascus
Chan Chee Kee KF1303 cleaver 210 mm
Takeshi Saji 180 mm Bunka, Aogami #2, rainbow damascus


----------



## lumo (Oct 31, 2019)

First
masamoto hc 270 suji
masamoto hc 210 gyuto
global santoku

Last
ku wat 240 gyuto
ku maz 240 gyuto
ku maz 270 suji


----------



## Midsummer (Oct 31, 2019)

First after reading Kitchen confidential circa 2002 Global 8" chef, petty, bunka and Sujihiki. Shun in 2005 to 2010. In 2012 discovered Takeda 240 gyuto.

Last: Togashi Honyaki spirit, Shiraki Honyaki (240's), ....some other neat ones; I just can't remember the order


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 31, 2019)

First 3
Ginga 270 suji
Kikuichi elite carbon 210 gyuto
Shiro Kamo 150 petty

Last 3
TF Denka petty 150
KU Kato 240 gyuto
TF Denka 240 gyuto


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> First 3
> Ginga 270 suji
> Kikuichi elite carbon 210 gyuto
> Shiro Kamo 150 petty
> ...


How disappointing. I was expecting:
First 3
1)TF
2)TF
3)TF
Last 3
1)TF
2)TF
3)TF


----------



## ian (Oct 31, 2019)

I remember a time when @lemeneid was still unsure about TF.

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/tf-or-watanabe.38102/

Unless I'm misremembering, all 14 pages of this thread were devoted to a careful, reasoned, and respectful discussion of the differences between TF and Watanabe.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2019)

ian said:


> a careful, reasoned, and respectful discussion


Ah yes. The good ole days.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> How disappointing. I was expecting:
> First 3
> 1)TF
> 2)TF
> ...


That would be for the TF god @inzite


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 31, 2019)

ian said:


> I remember a time when @lemeneid was still unsure about TF.
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/tf-or-watanabe.38102/
> 
> Unless I'm misremembering, all 14 pages of this thread were devoted to a careful, reasoned, and respectful discussion of the differences between TF and Watanabe.


Yup, I ended up with all 3 and I pick my Denka over Wat or Toyama any day now.


----------



## Interapid101 (Nov 1, 2019)

First 3:
1. Mac original 7" fillet knife
2. Mac Chef Series 10"
3. Tojiro DP utility knife

Last 3:
1. Kaeru 210
2. Tojiro ITK bread knife
3. Shigefusa 180 mm deba


----------



## refcast (Nov 1, 2019)

labor of love said:


> How disappointing. I was expecting:
> First 3
> 1)TF
> 2)TF
> ...



I actually had a string of tf when starting out, then I moved away from it. . . i think i like fit and finish.

first
1. zhen western santoku vg-10
2. yoshihiro white 2 kurouchi gyuto
3. denka gyuto

(insert a lot of tf)

recent
1. gesshin hide 240 white 2 gyuto
2. heiji 270mm carbon gyuto
3. kaeru 210 (beater)


----------



## nwshull (Nov 1, 2019)

First 3 were hand me downs.

2 Globals- chef knife and paring knife and a Shigefusa santoku

So... whole spectrum.

Last 3-
Tsubaya Tanaka Blue 1 240 Gyuto
Morihirei W2 Deba
Konosuke Fujiyama Blue 1 Kenmuki

I haven't bought a new (kitchen) knife in over half a year, bought some stones upgraded a handle, took a sharpening course. Once the second knife block was full I felt I needed to use what I had and appreciate it more... As Christmas gets near I am starting to get an itch again.


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 1, 2019)

nwshull said:


> Tsubaya Tanaka Blue 1 240 Gyuto



I'd love to hear more about this knife please!


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 1, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> I'd love to hear more about this knife please!



+1


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 1, 2019)

First three 

Mac Pro 8.5 gyuto from Seattle Knife Sharpening
Murata 160mm nakiri from Epic Edge
Asai Hayabusa 240mm gyuto from epic edge. I thought I was spending a crazy amount of money at the time
Insert bad decisions, TF (sadly only one)

Suien 270 gyuto from JKI
Mazaki 210 from PKH
It's a secret


----------



## nakneker (Nov 1, 2019)

First.
1. Makoto 240
2. Tojiro Santoku
3. Tojiro bread knife

Last
1. Togashi 270 honayaki
2. Radar 12 inch slicer
3. Toyama stainless petty


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 1, 2019)

First 3 tosa 2 blue and a white from Japan woodworker. I practiced sharpening for a year and took Dave's course before buying anymore.



TF TF Heiji


----------



## nwshull (Nov 1, 2019)

IsoJ said:


> +1


I like it a lot. Specifics: As a home cook, I think the edge retention is pretty good. It is super thin behind the edge... a little less thin now, but still very thin. Thinner than my lasers Being that thin, you just do a few tune ups and you notice its not quite as thin because there is so little material, lol. In terms of cutting, one of the best I've ever used. Pretty easy to sharpen. My dad bought the display model since I bought the last one in stock and he liked it a lot as well. We both purchased and preferred the aesthetics and feel of the traditional handled ones, I believe they're yew wood with a mostly black buffalo ferrule. Personally I found their yew handle the most comfortable one I've ever had with for octagonal with a slight taper. The major con I have with the knife is that it had the most reactivity on its iron coating of any carbon steel knife I've ever owned. 

I got it because I wanted a Fujiyama and couldn't get one, but when I compared this to the FM choil shots later on I think the Tsubaya is the better knife for my evolving preferences. Its got the same angular choil thing I guess originated on the Fujis. The spine isn't as rounded, but honestly its fine, its not uncomfortable and you're not putting that much force down because it cuts well.

In terms of what I like and what I dislike for the knife:

Likes:
-I kinda am starting to like this sweet spot that I feel Sakai 240s and Sanjo 210s have between an actual 240 and a 210. Its definitely right in the middle, just a tad longer than my Mazaki 210.
-Tip glides through onions.
-Sharpens really easily.
-Food separation is pretty good, not amazing, but better than most lasers

Dislikes:
-I wish the tip was a little lower and the profile a tad flatter. They had a kiritsuke model at the store then, I see some of the other Tanaka likes also have this... I am tempted by this, though part of me wants my next purchase to be a stainless. I would definitely get the Gyuto before the kiritsuke, but if you can have both... they look fun too.
-Reactivity the first month was a *****, and I am used to carbon steel knives. Definitely has that smell the hitohira website talks about
-I feel like I definitely prefer to stick to hi-soft using it as opposed to wood because of its thinness/hardness at the edge. That may be me babying it. For reference my two wood boards are an end grain boos maple and a cutlery and more edge grain acacia house brand.

Any other info I can provide?


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you, that was a real good info. I assume these are a bit hard to find.


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 1, 2019)

@nwshull thank you so much for the writeup. I take it that you got yours at the Tsubaya store in Tokyo? Do you have a picture of yours and your dad's knives together? 

I like your assessment of the length as well. Did you try a 210mm knife of the same model? I can get my hands on one right now, but idk if I should still hold out for the 240mm one. 

Also, how does the KU hold up? I've read that the KU seems to wash out easily on this particular knife.

Finally, by reactivity, do you mean that it turns onions black instantly? Or that it keeps getting patina? (oh and a few pictures of the handle and patina wouldn't hurt either )


----------



## nwshull (Nov 1, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @nwshull thank you so much for the writeup. I take it that you got yours at the Tsubaya store in Tokyo? Do you have a picture of yours and your dad's knives together?
> 
> I like your assessment of the length as well. Did you try a 210mm knife of the same model? I can get my hands on one right now, but idk if I should still hold out for the 240mm one.
> 
> ...


Up at my moms so the lighting in the kitchen is so so, but here's the knife (yes I brought it with me).
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16zV102El1woEHprqf4KUFAv77rg4kL1L/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16rms92fUrifLbcI5UHoossOGUqB_r2Qa/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16tIPetVreOYHb2GkkWu5kEzzSy2xbcg5/view?usp=sharing

For the kuro... not sure. The fading you see there may be partially it going away but also me trying to get a saya to fit it right, by basically taking a small rasp, taking out some room, fitting it etc. I've also tried to remove some patina a few times. Its not as durable as some, but I think it looks fine for a rustic knife. IMO it shouldn't BE perfect Kuro.

I looked at the 210. Side by side it seemed small... both did for there size. I came in knowing what I wanted, my dad had the option between the two and inclined towards the 240. He tends to prefer a slightly shorter knife than me, though he also has a few 240s. 

For discoloring, at first as I recall yes. Especially on apples actually. But now not really, after a few drives the discoloring on food stabilized whereas it is still somewhat of an issue on the knife itself.


----------



## jonnachang (Nov 2, 2019)

1.Masahiro 240 western carbon 2.Masamoto H.C 210. 3.AritsuguA-type 270 Gokinko Wa- Gyuto. 

Last Three 
1. Itou 240 R2 damascus 
2. Mazaki 240 Kurouchi Nashiji 
3. TF 210 western Denka


----------



## cheflife15 (Nov 2, 2019)

1st 3
Wustoff 10 inch
Mcusta white handle 210 mm
Tojiro dp 

Last 3
Shiraki mt Fuji honyaki white 2
Kono funayaki blue 2
Comet 245 52100


----------



## jimmy_d (Nov 3, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’ve used 8-10 really really nice gyuto’s since I purchased my shigehiro 270mm and nothing can dethrone it. It’s so perfect for me.
> Tad is probably my fave laser. I dunno. Wakui hairline is right there too though. SIH gives me about the same nice cuts wakui hairline does.
> We don’t talk about CCK as much as we used to. Great knife.
> Anyway, sorry to derail the topic.


I have been interested in the Shigehiros. Does the low height bother you at all?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 3, 2019)

I got used to it. If you don’t mind masa KS height, then shigehiro won’t bother you.


----------



## ian (Nov 3, 2019)

Yea, I’ve been using the Miz KS as my primary knife and that’s 255 x 49, not so different from the 270 Shigehiro, which is 260 x 50. That’s plenty of knuckle clearance and everything. I think the low height (and the length, actually) has encouraged me to include more push/pull on my cuts than usual, which is a good development I think. Can’t wait to try a Shigehiro. Let me know when you get sick of yours, @labor of love, so that I can continue to cycle through all your used knives.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 3, 2019)

ian said:


> Yea, I’ve been using the Miz KS as my primary knife and that’s 255 x 49, not so different from the 270 Shigehiro, which is 260 x 50. That’s plenty of knuckle clearance and everything. I think the low height (and the length, actually) has encouraged me to include more push/pull on my cuts than usual, which is a good development I think. Can’t wait to try a Shigehiro. Let me know when you get sick of yours, @labor of love, so that I can continue to cycle through all your used knives.


Haha I’m the luckiest guy ever. Craig @ Carbon picked out a very left handed shigehiro for me. It’s one in a million!


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats labor!


----------



## ian (Nov 3, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Haha I’m the luckiest guy ever. Craig @ Carbon picked out a very left handed shigehiro for me. It’s one in a million!
> 
> View attachment 63995




Hah, oh well. Nevermind. 

Edit: but congrats, I’m glad you had some good luck for a change.


----------



## riba (Nov 3, 2019)

1. Hiro vg10 santoku
2.Tanaka vg10 nakiri
3. YusukeS Stainless Wa-Gyuto 210mm Extra Hard

Latest:
1. TF gyuto nashiji 20cm
2. Dan Prendergast petty
3.Watanabe special gyuto white steel 19mm


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 3, 2019)

riba said:


> 3.Watanabe special gyuto white steel
> 19mm



Ya can't just throw this out and not elaborate!


----------



## riba (Nov 3, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Ya can't just throw this out and not elaborate!


Hahahaha, it is actually a bit longer 




Liked the yellow steel special petties so much I got this gyuto (from the special section). Got a good price (perhaps because of the substandard tip? Imo it curves up too much but that will get fixed over time). Looks more like a santoku actually but like Watanabe I also call it gyuto (to keep my face).
Really nice steel and grind.


----------



## jaeysehn (Nov 4, 2019)

First three: Tojiro DP 210 gyuto, Kohetsu AS 210 gyuto, Miyabi Birchwood 210 Gyuto

Last Three: Shigefusa Yo Kitaeji 210, Comet Honyaki 26c3 220x52, Takamura 210 Uchigumo gyuto.

yep, have come a long way...


----------



## Michi (Nov 4, 2019)

jaeysehn said:


> yep, have come a long way...


And you didn't start out cheaply, either!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 6, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> First:
> 1. Hattori FH 210 gyuto Western (sold it, handle too small), JCK
> 2. Hattori KD 210 gyuto Western, Japan
> 3. Konosuke HD 270 gyuto Western (sold it, too long, too laserish)


Last:
1. Michael Rader 247mm Western Integral Honyaki gyuto in W2, BST
2. Kippington 237mm wa-gyuto workpony in CPM-154, Hobbyist sales
3. Mizuno Tanrenjo 225mm Honyaki wa-gyuto in W#2, hand-picked at Mizuno in Sakai


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 7, 2019)

First Three 1982

Masamoto 240mm gyuto
Masamoto 270mm Suji.
Masamoto petty
All mono carbons

Last Three

Watanabe KU carbon gyuto
Kochi stainless clad K tip
TF hammer finish white#1


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Nov 14, 2019)

*MY FIRST 3 2000-2002
MAC 135mm petty*
Source: Uwajimaya 
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Chatter on FoodieForums

*Tojiro DP 165mm santoku*
Source: Korin 
Influences/Why I pulled the triggerr: Chatter on KnifeForums

*270mm Glestain gyuto *
Source: Korin
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger: Korin catalogue porn. Iron chef Japan. Very overrated knife IMO but fun. 

*MY Last THREE, 2019*

*180mm FuRinKaZan Ginsanko Funayuki*
Source: JCK
Influences: Experience. Its just what I needed. Perfect sushi bar utility knife. Handles detail work, tataki, acidic ingredients, slicing rolls, katsuramuki,etc..

*240mm FuRinKaZan Aoko #2 mioroshi deba*
Source: JCK
Influences/Why I pulled the triggerr: I wanted a long single bevel knife for cutting large fish. 

*270mm Gesshin Uraku Kiritsuke*
Source: JKI
Influences/Why I pulled the trigger:
Been obsessed with real Kiritsuke for over a decade. Had one before but was not skilled enough to use it to its potential. Now it feel like an extension of my hand. Not worth it to buy unless you just really want one or are a very experienced Well trained sushi chef. 

* crap I just realized that I’ve bought 2 other knives after these.


----------



## Gloom (Nov 14, 2019)

First 3:

Takeda 210mm NAS Gyuto
Sakai Takayuki (Itsuo Doi) 240mm Kogetsu Gyuto
Sakai Takayuki (Itsuo Doi) 195mm Kengata Bunka

Last 3:
Mert Tansu 240mm Western SG2 Damascus Gyuto
Shigemitsu Ito 180mm Tamahagane Nakiri
Bloodroot Blades 225mm Western Gyuto


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 14, 2019)

First 3
TF 210 Nashiji Wa gyuto
TF 135 Ku Maboroshi Yo petty
TF 210 Denka 'tou cou' Yo gyuto

Last 3
Morihei Hisamoto (TF) 240 Yo gyuto
Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kato 230 'Sanyuto' B#2 core steel
Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kato 210 WH w/burnt chestnut handle


----------



## lucabrasi (Nov 14, 2019)

First three were Fujiwara Fkm 240 Gyuto, Hiromoto G3 120mm Petty, Tojiro 270 bread knife. Bought the Fujiwara and was sure I could never spend that much money on a knife again. I want to say that was 2011-12. 

Last three were Katsushige Anryu 300 sujihiki, stainless clad AS (tried to sell due to a financial crunch, didn’t happen and now grateful), Watanabe Pro 240 stainless clad (sold my iron clad) and Kurosaki R2 Shizuku 240. 

I’ve had multiple all carbons over the years, but at this point gravitate to at least stainless clad. Watanabe was far and away my favorite cutter, but was a pain to handle the reactivity so I didn’t reach for it that often. Only have one all carbon left, a Nishida 150 funayuki, that I really only have because it doesn’t seem worth selling. 

I badly want that Jikko Akebono on bst, but suspect it would ultimately suffer the same fate as the iron clad Wat. Had one of the Takayuki Sakura that was amazing but reactive as all hell that I moved on from a long time ago. Pretty limiting preference.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2019)

J-knives right? So customs from western makers don't count 

First 3:

Masamoto KS 240 Sujihiki (still going strong)
Miyabi 5000S 200 mm Gyuto
some very old KAI stainless 165 mm Santoku with some kind of thermoplastic wa-handle

Last 3:

Heiji Custom 240 Carbon Gyuto with Enju handle
Konosuke Fujiyama Shirogami 2 210 Yanagiba with ebony handle
Toyama 240 Blue2 Stainless Clad Gyuto


----------



## labor of love (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice! I spoke w heiji about using Enju for my custom a few weeks ago but he was unable to do it at this time.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Nice! I spoke w heiji about using Enju for my custom a few weeks ago but he was unable to do it at this time.



I waited for way over 6 month... but worth it... the knife is great 
(here in pairing with my also custom carbon Heiji KU Nakiri... my by far most used of all of my 40+ knives... both are "a little bit thinner as usual" down at the edge... not so at the back)







Sorry for OT 

Regards, Iggy


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Nice! I spoke w heiji about using Enju for my custom a few weeks ago but he was unable to do it at this time.



Is yours a 240? I ordered a 180 petty in August, and can’t wait. Burnt chestnut D handle for me. Communication was decent, although I’m not sure he really understood my request to make the knife a bit thinner than usual. We’ll see, I suppose.

@Iggy, what’s custom about yours?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking good @Iggy 

@ian yeah I ordered 240 KU Carbon gyuto octagonal handle. I may have confused him with my requests also haha.
However I did send him a photo of a custom he recently made and requested basically the same thing. We will see how this works out.
It’s actually been 4 1/2 monthes so hopefully I should be hearing from him any day now.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 15, 2019)

Iggy said:


> I waited for way over 6 month... but worth it... the knife is great
> (here in pairing with my also custom carbon Heiji KU Nakiri... my by far most used of all of my 40+ knives... both are "a little bit thinner as usual" down at the edge... not so at the back)
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that Nakiri made my heart skip a beat.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Omg that Nakiri made my heart skip a beat.


Heiji KU is pretty bad ass too.


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 15, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Nice! I spoke w heiji about using Enju for my custom a few weeks ago but he was unable to do it at this time.



Did you happen to want enju because of my Hinoura? 

I guess I lucked out because Heiji agreed to put enju on mine (ordered in September)



Iggy said:


> I waited for way over 6 month... but worth it... the knife is great
> (here in pairing with my also custom carbon Heiji KU Nakiri... my by far most used of all of my 40+ knives... both are "a little bit thinner as usual" down at the edge... not so at the back)
> 
> 
> ...



How does a Heiji nakiri cut compared to other nakiris? It seems more flat that, say, a Watanabe.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2019)

I believe he said he ran out of enju handles. I’m quite fine with his chestnut.


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 15, 2019)

Yeah his chestnut looks a lot better than the Wakui chestnut. I'm regretting not getting one with chestnut tbh, but I already paid for the Enju & keyaki upgrades and I don't want to bother him.

I can always order a 3rd one though


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 15, 2019)

Iggy said:


> I waited for way over 6 month... but worth it... the knife is great
> (here in pairing with my also custom carbon Heiji KU Nakiri... my by far most used of all of my 40+ knives... both are "a little bit thinner as usual" down at the edge... not so at the back)
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean I need to wait five more months for mine :'(


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Yeah his chestnut looks a lot better than the Wakui chestnut. I'm regretting not getting one with chestnut tbh, but I already paid for the Enju & keyaki upgrades and I don't want to bother him.
> 
> I can always order a 3rd one though


Haha. I think the chestnut handles used by heiji might be better than ALL other chestnut handles.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 15, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Haha. I think the chestnut handles used by heiji might be better than ALL other chestnut handles.


I don't know the one you had on you Shiraki honyaki was pretty good.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 15, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Haha. I think the chestnut handles used by heiji might be better than ALL other chestnut handles.


No complaints for the JNS D-shape burnt chestnut handle on my Kato 210WH. Nice deep regular graining and the perfect amount of scorch.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 15, 2019)

Also to answer the question, since I realized I haven't yet.

First three: 

Mac Pro 8 inch chef's knife
Gesshin uraku 240mm gyuto 
Munetoshi 240mm gyuto

Last three:
Heiji custom that I haven't received yet 
2 project knives, a brilliant gyuto that I love (I can never thank @Matus enough for that one) and an usuba I haven't gotten to ruining just yet


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> No complaints for the JNS D-shape burnt chestnut handle on my Kato 210WH. Nice deep regular graining and the perfect amount of scorch.





Barmoley said:


> I don't know the one you had on you Shiraki honyaki was pretty good.


@panda 
Heiji, Kato or shiraki chestnut handle?


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 15, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @panda
> Heiji, Kato or shiraki chestnut handle?


I don't even know panda and I imagine his answer would be "whichever is D shaped"


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> I don't even know panda and I imagine his answer would be "whichever is D shaped"


Haha well they’re all d shaped or can be in this case. He’s the biggest chestnut handle fan I know.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> No complaints for the JNS D-shape burnt chestnut handle on my Kato 210WH. Nice deep regular graining and the perfect amount of scorch.


Look nice.


----------



## ian (Nov 15, 2019)

I really loved the Kochi burnt chestnut handle. Haven't tried Heiji yet, though, so what do I know.


----------



## inferno (Nov 15, 2019)

pitchers guys, moar pitchers!!
it r the most important part.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 15, 2019)

ian said:


> Is yours a 240? I ordered a 180 petty in August, and can’t wait. Burnt chestnut D handle for me. Communication was decent, although I’m not sure he really understood my request to make the knife a bit thinner than usual. We’ll see, I suppose.
> 
> @Iggy, what’s custom about yours?



The Nakiri it's only "thinner as usual" and the specific length (190...don't know what the standard length would have been). The Gyuto is thinner, has a different surface finish, specific height and lenght measurements and the enju handle as well as polished back.



CiderBear said:


> ...How does a Heiji nakiri cut compared to other nakiris? It seems more flat that, say, a Watanabe.



Funny you ask, actually I made a review in another forum (unfortunately in german) from these KU Nakirisin 2017:






KU Kato Workhorse (custom handle), Shigefusa, Watanabe Pro Blue#2 (custom handle), Wakui, Hinoura AS, Heiji, Aoki Tokujho, Kamo and Moritaka AS... the Heiji is the only one I kept and use... do I need to say more? (althought the Shig especially was very nice also) I mean the Heiji didn't had the easiest cut (that would be the Watanabe IMHO), nor the best F&F (Shig), but the best balance between cutting ability and food release and the best balance between edge retention and sharpenability and best profile (at least for me)

And now back to topic and sorry 

Regards, Iggy


----------



## inferno (Nov 15, 2019)

Iggy said:


> The Nakiri it's only "thinner as usual" and the specific length (190...don't know what the standard length would have been). The Gyuto is thinner, has a different surface finish, specific height and lenght measurements and the enju handle as well as polished back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU my friend really have to translate that review and post it here!!!!!!!!

i have never in my life seen more nakiris in my entire life in one shot.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 15, 2019)

inferno said:


> YOU my friend really have to translate that review and post it here!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have never in my life seen more nakiris in my entire life in one shot.



Done 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/kurouchi-nakiri-comparison-from-my-archives-2017.44194/


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 15, 2019)

Iggy said:


> Done
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/kurouchi-nakiri-comparison-from-my-archives-2017.44194/



(last off topic post, I swear)

You are amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 15, 2019)

Iggy said:


> The Nakiri it's only "thinner as usual" and the specific length (190...don't know what the standard length would have been). The Gyuto is thinner, has a different surface finish, specific height and lenght measurements and the enju handle as well as polished back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the actual [email protected]#%


----------



## ian (Nov 15, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> What the actual [email protected]#%



I know! I was wondering about the cutting board too.... so many small rectangles.


----------



## ian (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for the post and thread, @Iggy. It was a really good read.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 15, 2019)

Iggy said:


> The Nakiri it's only "thinner as usual" and the specific length (190...don't know what the standard length would have been). The Gyuto is thinner, has a different surface finish, specific height and lenght measurements and the enju handle as well as polished back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those all yours !?!? If so, Im gonna show my wife that picture and tell her I dont have enough nakiri yet

Fwiw, I also have a long Heiji in SS and its my fav nakiri (although my big mazaki nakiri is giving it competition).

Edit: I just realized your thread about the KU Nakiri comparison was the post that originally inspired me to get my own! Look what you have done to me [emoji24]


----------



## Xenif (Nov 15, 2019)

@Iggy this is mostly your fault


----------



## inferno (Nov 15, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> What the actual [email protected]#%



language barriers?


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 15, 2019)

ian said:


> I really loved the Kochi burnt chestnut handle. Haven't tried Heiji yet, though, so what do I know.


+1 the Kochi


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @panda
> Heiji, Kato or shiraki chestnut handle?


out of those, my ranking of handles:
#1 kato, #2 heiji, #3 shiraki

but if watanabe would make keyaki in d shape, that would be my first choice.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2019)

ian said:


> I really loved the Kochi burnt chestnut handle. Haven't tried Heiji yet, though, so what do I know.


i wasnt a fan of the chestnut on my kochi migaki, it felt slimey when wet


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2019)

panda said:


> i wasnt a fan of the chestnut on my kochi migaki, it felt slimey when wet



Yea, that's true. (Well, at least `slick', rather than slimey.) At home that didn't matter a ton to me. Sure looked nice, though.


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 16, 2019)

First 3: Tojiro 165 santoku?/funayuki? (unknown carbon), Sukenari 240 gyuto (VG-10), Tanaka 165 kurouchi nakiri (Aogami #2).
Last 3: Watanabe 210 gyuto (iron clad Aogami #2), Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 240 gyuto (AS), Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 195 nakiri (AS).


----------



## slengteng (Nov 16, 2019)

Yaxell Zen 210 western vg10 gyuto
Kikuichimonji 210 western carbon gyuto
Hayakawa Hamonoten 150 carbon deba

Tsubaya Tanaka blue#1 240 gyuto
Kikuchiyo x Kyuzo 240 white#2 gyuto
Yoshikazu Tanaka 200 white#2 k-tip gyuto


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 16, 2019)

In '04 I bought a Mac 3 piece set and fell in love.

After that I think I got a 300mm Tojiro Pro and a Masamato tall gyuto.

Forward to '09. I procured a Takeda 240 gyuto; my first foray with real deal Japanese knives. A couple Konosuke followed.

Forward to today. I recently acquired another Takeda 240 gyuto, so everything seems to go full circle.

In between, several hundred knives from Forgecraft to Tsourkan; Tanaka to Carter; More Macs to Watanabes.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 16, 2019)

Mac was my gateway drug. Still love it. 
Several hundred? You need a spreadsheet.


----------



## Jeffrey Kramb (Nov 26, 2019)

First: Masamoto 210 HC Gyuto, 240 Masamoto Swedish Steel KS Sujihiki, Mac pro bread knife

Last: Watanabe 165 blue#2 Nakiri, Moritaka AS Honesuki, Konosuke MM 210 blue #2 gyuto


----------



## preizzo (Nov 26, 2019)

Marek07 said:


> First 3: Tojiro 165 santoku?/funayuki? (unknown carbon), Sukenari 240 gyuto (VG-10), Tanaka 165 kurouchi nakiri (Aogami #2).
> Last 3: Watanabe 210 gyuto (iron clad Aogami #2), Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 240 gyuto (AS), Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 195 nakiri (AS).


Tf Lord


----------



## pgugger (Jan 19, 2020)

First:
Masamoto VG 210 mm gyuto
Masakage Koishi 240 mm gyuto
Kurosaki AS 240 mm gyuto

Last:
Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#1 240 mm gyuto
Konosuke HD2 240 mm gyuto
Munetoshi 240 mm gyuto
(Toyama Noborikoi stainless clad 240 mm also arrived around the same time)


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot (Jan 19, 2020)

My first and only (thus far) was the 210mm Semi-stainless Gengetsu.

Maybe I'll let you good people help decide my next handful.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 19, 2020)

That is a good one to start with. I like the fact you have given into the inevitable already as well.


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot (Jan 19, 2020)

mc2442 said:


> That is a good one to start with. I like the fact you have given into the inevitable already as well.


I'd already spent a small fortune on knives before the Gengetsu. It would be insane to stop now.


----------



## henkle (Jun 18, 2022)

1st three
TF White #1 210 gyuto
Wakui White #2 210 gyuto
Makoto R2 170 bunka

last three
sukenari SG2 165 petty
masamoto HC 155 honesuki
tadafusa White #2 180 yanagiba


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 18, 2022)

First time work in the Japanese restaurant I don't even have a knife, so my chef told me I should get one and he choose Masamoto Hongasumi shirogami 2 Yanagiba 270mm. That was my first knife. I ordered it from Japanese restaurant supplier $250 USD back in 2006.

*MY FIRST THREE, 2006-2008*
1. Masamoto Hongasumi shirogami 2 Yanagiba 270mm
Sold it after 2 years because I want a blue steel with Ebony handle. Why? Because all the expensive knife in Korin that time comes with ebony handle like Suisin, etc. 

2. Sakai Ichimonji Kichikuni Aoniko Yanagiba 300mm with ebony and blonde horn ferrule. Made by one of the Dentokogeshi in Sakai but IDK who. Back in the day I don't know much about the maker and brand besides Masamoto, Suisin, Nenohi, Togiharu and most of the brand Korin carry.

3. Togiharu VG10 Damascus Sujihiki 270mm with Western handle.
This knife can do everything, sharp, can flex for cutting fish like Flounder/ fluke, etc. VG10 consider a great steel or maybe a super steel back in 2008.


*MY LAST THREE, 2022*
All of this knife brand new and I never use it. Just bought it, see the beauty of this knife, put it back in the original box and store it

1. Yu Kurosaki Senko SG2 Bunka 165mm with Wenge and water buffalo horn ferrule. Beautiful knife with beautiful wenge figure.

2. Takeshi Saji Nickel Damascus Petty 135mm with Brown Bone Handle.
Amazing knife, just pure beauty. Love it.

3. Yu Kurosaki Aogami 2 Mirror Finish Yanagiba 300mm with Ebony + double Blonde with black stripe (Marble) + double nickel silver spacer.
Great fit & finish by Kurosaki san as always. Kurosaki knife is always great .
It is very rare and hard to get this Yu Kurosaki yanagiba. So I have to get it 
Horn colour is just beautiful


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 18, 2022)

Horn colour on Yu Kurosaki Aogami 2 Mirror Finish Yanagiba 300mm


----------

